# Questa non molla...ed io mi sfogo con voi



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Ormai mi conoscete, non posso più mentirvi. Sono stato un libro aperto ed è difficile, nascondermi. Tra l'altro, non voglio nascondermi.
La mogliettina, con due figli...si, quella che per ben tre volte ha 'stoppato' la nostra storia clandestina si fa viva ogni due per tre. Inutile dire che potrei cambiare numero di cellulare...inutile dire che sono incazzato nero con lei ma...forse forse, mi fa (sadicamente) piacere che mi tampini ancora.
No, non l'ho dimenticata...è ancora nei miei pensieri...
Non vi chiedo consigli: me ne avete già dati tanti e per questo vi ringrazio.
Mi andava solo di scrivere questa cosa...come sorta di sfogo: sono incazzato nero con lei, ma forse più con me stesso. Non so farmi valere, non so farmi rispettare...ho perso la fiducia in me stesso, nell'intero mondo...ho sempre dimenticato quando mi si proponevano nuove storie (una sorta di chiodo scaccia chiodo). Recentemente ho avuto a che fare con altre fanciulle...senza arrivare al dunque, sono entrato in 'intimità': belle fanciulle, ma che non mi dicono nulla: le ho baciate e sfiorate in modo meccanico...così non va.
Perchè questa fottutissima disperata e fulminea ricerca di qualcuna? Non sto poi così male, solo. Non è quello che cerco, ma non sto male. Ma nella mente...c'è tanta, tanta voglia di lei...
Marco


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Dicembre 2008)

Dille o scrivile che dovrebbe avere un'età per capire che è giusto occuparsi dei suoi figli e della sua famiglia.
Credo che una frase così faccia vergognare di se stessi di più che fingere di pagarle una "prestazione".


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

non capisco air..da quello che si dice sei di bell'aspetto, hai un buon lavoro, nessuno che ti rompe le palle, presumo che tu stia in salute....ma ti lamenti...non c'è più religione


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Dille o scrivile che dovrebbe avere un'età per capire che è giusto occuparsi dei suoi figli e della sua famiglia.
> Credo che una frase così faccia vergognare di se stessi di più che fingere di pagarle una "prestazione".


Sono sempre stato un particolare amante: l'amante, solitamente fa l'amante. Io, invece, con certe frasette di poche ma dure parole ho quotidianamente rischiato di 'perderla' (lo metto tra virgolette perchè non è mai stata mia).
Le ho parlato della sua famiglia sin dal primo giorno, le ho dato dei consigli che non sono d'amante ma...come vedi...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non capisco air..da quello che si dice sei di bell'aspetto, hai un buon lavoro, nessuno che ti rompe le palle, presumo che tu stia in salute....ma ti lamenti...non c'è più religione


Mi manca la salute psicologica, che riesco ad acquistare quando l'aspetto sentimentale va bene.
Per il resto, a parte la bellezza (ho un bell'aspetto????), non ho di che da la mentarmi.


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Mi manca la salute psicologica, che riesco ad acquistare quando l'aspetto sentimentale va bene.
> Per il resto, a parte la bellezza (ho un bell'aspetto????), non ho di che da la mentarmi.


 aho! così è stato scritto..se poi la gente mente non è colpa mia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












salute psicologica? ma dai...la salute psicologica la perdi (o ti manca) se hai una storia e finisce, casomai...a me paiono solo fisime...e scusa la franchezza...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> aho! così è stato scritto..se poi la gente mente non è colpa mia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Può essere che siano fisime, non lo nego: una fisima un po' lunga, però. Ma per me ra una storia. Costruita dal nulla e sul nulla ma...
Air


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Può essere che siano fisime, non lo nego: una fisima un po' lunga, però. Ma per me ra una storia. Costruita dal nulla e sul nulla ma...
> Air


facciamoci a capire..stai male perchè non hai una storia d'amore in generale o perchè non hai questa (con questa tipa sposata)?


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> facciamoci a capire..stai male perchè non hai una storia d'amore in generale o perchè non hai questa (con questa tipa sposata)?


Essendomi partiti i sentimenti, opterei per la seconda. tantopiù, che le altre fanciulle che frequento, modestamente non mi mancano se non le vedo-sento.
Difficile da credersi, quasi impossibile: ma nonostante il matrimonio ed i due figli, non l'ho presa come un'avventura.
Air


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Essendomi partiti i sentimenti, opterei per la seconda. tantopiù, che le altre fanciulle che frequento, modestamente non mi mancano se non le vedo-sento.
> Difficile da credersi, quasi impossibile: ma nonostante il matrimonio ed i due figli, non l'ho presa come un'avventura.
> Air


allora la salute psicologica mancante è a prescindere...scherzo...
comunque dire che stai psicologicamente male (che poi che vuol dire? cosa ti provoca? sbotti a piangere senza motivo? ti chiudi in casa quando non lavori? ecc..) perchè non hai una compagna e dirlo perchè non è andata come spervi questa storia ce ne passa...


----------



## Verena67 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ormai mi conoscete, non posso più mentirvi. Sono stato un libro aperto ed è difficile, nascondermi. Tra l'altro, non voglio nascondermi.
> La mogliettina, con due figli...si, quella che per ben tre volte ha 'stoppato' la nostra storia clandestina si fa viva ogni due per tre. Inutile dire che potrei cambiare numero di cellulare...inutile dire che sono incazzato nero con lei ma...forse forse, mi fa (sadicamente) piacere che mi tampini ancora.
> No, non l'ho dimenticata...è ancora nei miei pensieri...
> Non vi chiedo consigli: me ne avete già dati tanti e per questo vi ringrazio.
> ...



la vuoi solo perché è irraggiungibile.

Ovvero, è disponibile, ma solo per il sesso. Il cuore non c'è.

Marco, sei una persona cara, e intelligente, lo sai da te che con le ossessioni non si va lontani. 

Sono sicura che se lei ti tampinasse perché vuole lasciare il marito, ti tireresti indietro.

Ragiona su questo, e sii più realista del re: cambia scheda, taglia corto, sparisci con lei. 


Baci!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> allora la salute psicologica mancante è a prescindere...scherzo...
> comunque dire che stai psicologicamente male (che poi che vuol dire? cosa ti provoca? sbotti a piangere senza motivo? ti chiudi in casa quando non lavori? ecc..) perchè non hai una compagna e dirlo perchè non è andata come spervi questa storia ce ne passa...


Hai presente i classici sintomi da depressione? Ecco.


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *la vuoi solo perché è irraggiungibile*.
> 
> Ovvero, è disponibile, ma solo per il sesso. Il cuore non c'è.
> 
> ...


...e perchè mai?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la vuoi solo perché è irraggiungibile.
> 
> Ovvero, è disponibile, ma solo per il sesso. Il cuore non c'è.
> 
> ...


non dirlo nemmeno per scherzo....sarebbe la cosa peggiore che potesse capitargli! anche perchè non saprebbe dir di no


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Hai presente i classici sintomi da depressione? Ecco.


 a me verrebbe da prenderti a calci in chiulo...ma persa è stata più prolissa e meno diretta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma va là che sei fortunato...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non dirlo nemmeno per scherzo....sarebbe la cosa peggiore che potesse capitargli! anche perchè non saprebbe dir di no


----------



## Verena67 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> *Mi manca la salute psicologica, che riesco ad acquistare quando l'aspetto sentimentale va bene.*
> Per il resto, a parte la bellezza (ho un bell'aspetto????), non ho di che da la mentarmi.


questo non va bene.

Sul serio, pensa ad andare in terapia, se necessario. Ma c'è qualcosa che non va se stai "bene" solo quando sei con una donna.


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

'Sei sempre nei miei pensieri': suo sms di 1' fa...
Caxxo, lascia il marito, dico (ma non scrivo) io...


----------



## Verena67 (27 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non dirlo nemmeno per scherzo....sarebbe la cosa peggiore che potesse capitargli! anche perchè non saprebbe dir di no


ma non gli capiterà.

Air è un buono. 

Quelle cose lì non capitano ai buoni.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> 'Sei sempre nei miei pensieri': suo sms di 1' fa...
> Caxxo, lascia il marito, dico (ma non scrivo) io...


BUTTA IL CELL!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...e perchè mai?


Perché sei un po' "scombinato", ma matto no.
E non ti vuoi prendere una donna che racconta balle con una naturalezza rara al padre dei suoi figli (e quindi hai paura che le direbbe anche a te e daresti i numeri ogni volta che ti direbbe che va in palestra o a far la spesa...) perché dovresti accollarti due figli non tuoi con tutti i problemi relazionali e con difficoltà ad avere figli tuoi e nel caso a relazionarti con figlio tuo e figli non tuoi, perché dovresti relazionarti come compagno con un marito tradito con te perché lui dovrebbe avere relazioni con lei e i figli, perché non ti immagino nemmeno a presentarla in famiglia...


----------



## Verena67 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...e perchè mai?


perché perderebbe l'alone di irraggiungibile, e questa sua disponibilità metterebbe in luce il resto:

- far accettare ai tuoi una donna SPOSATA con FIGLI
- le reazioni dell'ex marito
- i figli medesimi
etc. etc.

E ti farebbe ragionare.....


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> a me verrebbe da prenderti a calci in chiulo...ma persa è stata più prolissa e meno diretta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che non è bello arrivare stamane (dico stamane, per dirne una) in aeroporto, già burbero ed incazzato di mio, posteggiare, accendermi una sigaretta ed incamminarmi verso il terminal. Vedere un casino di coppie, mano nella mano, baciarsi, pensare alla loro giornata, a come hanno trascirso il Natale...ricevere la telefonata d'una cara amica, l'unica cosa che mi ha reso felice. Avere il magone e fingere d'andare ai servizi per sfogare le mie lacrime. Ritornare fuori afimare l'ennesima sigaretta...naturalmente (loro non hanno colpa) a fianco d'altre coppiette tenere tenere...ed io riaccendo un'altra sigaretta. Tanta gente: 'Ciao Marco, come stai?'. 'Bene', rispondo, come è mio solito fare. Ma dentro sono arido, sto morendo.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa: Grandi menti...!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Guarda che non è bello arrivare stamane (dico stamane, per dirne una) in aeroporto, già burbero ed incazzato di mio, posteggiare, accendermi una sigaretta ed incamminarmi verso il terminal. Vedere un casino di coppie, mano nella mano, baciarsi, pensare alla loro giornata, a come hanno trascirso il Natale...ricevere la telefonata d'una cara amica, l'unica cosa che mi ha reso felice. Avere il magone e fingere d'andare ai servizi per sfogare le mie lacrime. Ritornare fuori afimare l'ennesima sigaretta...naturalmente (loro non hanno colpa) ad altre coppiette tenere tenere...ed io riaccendo un'altra sigaretta. Tanta gente: 'Ciao Marco, come stai?'. 'Bene, rispondo', come è mio solito fare. Ma dentro sono arido, sto morendo.



questo è il ritratto di un DROGATO, non di uno che soffre per amore.

La differenza è evidente, questa è una DIPENDENZA e come tale va curata!


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Guarda che non è bello arrivare stamane (dico stamane, per dirne una) in aeroporto, già burbero ed incazzato di mio, posteggiare, accendermi una sigaretta ed incamminarmi verso il terminal. Vedere un casino di coppie, mano nella mano, baciarsi, pensare alla loro giornata, a come hanno trascirso il Natale...ricevere la telefonata d'una cara amica, l'unica cosa che mi ha reso felice. Avere il magone e fingere d'andare ai servizi per sfogare le mie lacrime. Ritornare fuori afimare l'ennesima sigaretta...naturalmente (loro non hanno colpa) ad altre coppiette tenere tenere...ed io riaccendo un'altra sigaretta. Tanta gente: 'Ciao Marco, come stai?'. 'Bene, rispondo', come è mio solito fare. Ma dentro sono arido, sto morendo.


no scusa e io che dovrei fare che ho pure trascorso il natale da solo secondo il tuo ragionamento? spararmi un colpo?
sai, anche a me manca una persona e in generale una storia ma meglio soli se la storia è impossibile e là fuori ci sono delle persone veramente da evitare...pensa piuttosto a come fare per stare bene da solo....


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questo è il ritratto di un DROGATO, non di uno che soffre per amore.
> 
> La differenza è evidente, questa è una DIPENDENZA e come tale va curata!


Vere, definiscila come vuoi, ma è semplicemente un desiderio che da un decennio ho...ma che non s'avvera. Ammetto: quest'ultima volta, per 'colpa' mi. Sapevo che era sposata. Siccome, però, quando io ho una situazione di disagio vado nelle gambe del diavolo e faccio qualsiasi cosa pur di mettermi in una situazione di agio, pensavo che le molteplici critiche che lei ha avuto nei confronti del marito avrebbero avuto un seguito positivo per me.


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no scusa e io che dovrei fare che ho pure trascorso il natale da solo secondo il tuo ragionamento? spararmi un colpo?
> sai, anche a me manca una persona e in generale una storia ma meglio soli se la storia è impossibile e là fuori ci sono delle persone veramente da evitare...pensa piuttosto a come fare per stare bene da solo....


Sei solo più forte. A me manca questa forza. O meglio, nella vita sono forte...in qualsiasi caso, settore...ma non in quello sentimentale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Guarda che non è bello arrivare stamane (dico stamane, per dirne una) in aeroporto, già burbero ed incazzato di mio, posteggiare, accendermi una sigaretta ed incamminarmi verso il terminal. Vedere un casino di coppie, mano nella mano, baciarsi, pensare alla loro giornata, a come hanno trascirso il Natale...ricevere la telefonata d'una cara amica, l'unica cosa che mi ha reso felice. Avere il magone e fingere d'andare ai servizi per sfogare le mie lacrime. Ritornare fuori afimare l'ennesima sigaretta...naturalmente (loro non hanno colpa) a fianco d'altre coppiette tenere tenere...ed io riaccendo un'altra sigaretta. Tanta gente: 'Ciao Marco, come stai?'. 'Bene', rispondo, come è mio solito fare. Ma dentro sono arido, sto morendo.


Air, prendila nel modo giusto quel che ti dico, tu DEVI andare in terapia, ma non per lei, per te, per come tu vivi tutte le cose.
Io (ricordi cosa mi è successo?!) non sono andata in terapia e i pianti che mi sono fatta, e ancora mi faccio ogni tanto, non mi impediscono di vivere e, anche se ho sviluppato questa dipendenza da forum, vivo bene la mia vita e non mi sento depressa.
Tu hai una tua fragilità che trova pretesto in queste storie che ti cerchi...vai in terapia.


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sei solo più forte. A me manca questa forza. O meglio, nella vita sono forte...in qualsiasi caso, settore...ma non in quello sentimentale.


 non è vero che sono più forte...evito di dire quello che sono che è meglio...


----------



## Verena67 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Vere, definiscila come vuoi, ma è semplicemente un desiderio che da un decennio ho...ma che non s'avvera. Ammetto: quest'ultima volta, per 'colpa' mi. Sapevo che era sposata. Siccome, però, quando io ho una situazione di disagio vado nelle gambe del diavolo e faccio qualsiasi cosa pur di mettermi in una situazione di agio, pensavo che le molteplici critiche che lei ha avuto nei confronti del marito avrebbero avuto un seguito positivo per me.


pensavi male 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scusa, ma sai, questi poveri amanti:

- se parlano BENE del coniuge, urtano i sentimenti dell'amante

- se ne parlano MALE, sono sleali verso il coniuge, e dai illusioni.

Come fai fai, sbagli!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Air, prendila nel modo giusto quel che ti dico, tu DEVI andare in terapia, ma non per lei, per te, per come tu vivi tutte le cose.
> Io (ricordi cosa mi è successo?!) non sono andata in terapia e i pianti che mi sono fatta, e ancora mi faccio ogni tanto, non mi impediscono di vivere e, anche se ho sviluppato questa dipendenza da forum, vivo bene la mia vita e non mi sento depressa.
> Tu hai una tua fragilità che trova pretesto in queste storie che ti cerchi...vai in terapia.



Esatto.

Marco, io mi sono ammalata, ho la spada di damocle sulla testa per una serie di conseguenze della mia patologia...e non sono andata in terapia, né mi sento particolarmente depressa (a parte le ovvie ansie sulla mia salute).

HAI BISOGNO DI TERAPIA!


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

So che la rabbia fa fare e dire cose che non si dovrebbero manco pensare ma...quanto sarebbe bello riscattarsi! Ha giocherellato con me? Bene! Ora tocca me!


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> So che la rabbia fa fare e dire cose che non si dovrebbero manco pensare ma...quanto sarebbe bello riscattarsi! Ha giocherellato con me? Bene! Ora tocca me!


Non lo puoi fare, non sei abbastanza lucido e tranquillo tu come persona.


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> So che la rabbia fa fare e dire cose che non si dovrebbero manco pensare ma...quanto sarebbe bello riscattarsi! Ha giocherellato con me? Bene! Ora tocca me!


sarebbe a dire?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> So che la rabbia fa fare e dire cose che non si dovrebbero manco pensare ma...quanto sarebbe bello riscattarsi! Ha giocherellato con me? Bene! Ora tocca me!


 Questo pensiero è già qualcosa di cui parlare con un terapeuta.
Ma non perché è una cosa "cattiva", ma perché insensata!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non lo puoi fare, non sei abbastanza lucido e tranquillo tu come persona.


Giusy, mandarle davvero a monte il matrimonio sarebbe la miglior giustizia per una persona che ha letteralmente chiesto: 'Non giocare coi miei sentimenti' sin dal primo giorno.
Chuck 'Air' Norris


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo pensiero è già qualcosa di cui parlare con un terapeuta.
> Ma non perché è una cosa "cattiva", ma perché insensata!!!


nin zono d'accordo proprio pe' gniente....ci avresti mai creduto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ovvio dipende dal decorso della storia..che non conosco nei dettagli....


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusy, mandarlew davvero a monte il matrimonio sarebbe la miglior giustizia per una persona che ha letteralmente chiesto: 'Non giocare coi miei sentimenti' sin dal primo giorno.
> Chuck 'Air' Norris


bhe, già questo è un buon inizio per spronarti...vai e colpisci!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> nin zono d'accordo proprio pe' gniente....ci avresti mai creduto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Perché credi che se Air rivelasse la relazione al marito poi si sentirebbe meglio?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché credi che se Air rivelasse la relazione al marito poi si sentirebbe meglio?


 peggio di così non può stare....ma se ricordo bene la signora aveva parlato della relazione al marito...o l'ho sognato?


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusy, mandarle davvero a monte il matrimonio sarebbe la miglior giustizia per una persona che ha letteralmente chiesto: 'Non giocare coi miei sentimenti' sin dal primo giorno.
> Chuck 'Air' Norris


Non sono d'accordo, credo che la tua vera vendetta sia pensare a te, portare avanti la tua vita senza di lei. Cambia numero di cellulare.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Dicembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, credo che la tua vera vendetta sia pensare a te, portare avanti la tua vita senza di lei. *Cambia numero di cellulare*.


 
ma poi giralo a tutte quante....


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> peggio di così non può stare....ma se ricordo bene la signora aveva parlato della relazione al marito...o l'ho sognato?


Si, lo ha raggiunto in Sicilia dove lui era in trasferta...doveva parlargli...gli ha detto d'avere nella testa un'altra persona: lui ha annuito e risposto: 'Non credevo che anche mia moglie avesse potuto...'. Per il resto, nulla di fatto. Lei ha cercato di riavvicinarsi a me e...eccoci qua.


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma poi giralo a tutte quante....


Ovvio..........................  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Con fotografia annessa....


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, credo che la tua vera vendetta sia pensare a te, portare avanti la tua vita senza di lei. Cambia numero di cellulare.


Per una che non vuole perdere nè marito nè amante, perdere entrambi sarebbe la miglior cosa.


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché credi che se Air rivelasse la relazione al marito poi si sentirebbe meglio?


mmmmmmmmmmm se ragiona come ragiono io SI! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








e ripeto, ovviamente (e parlo sul serio adesso) dipende da come si evoluta lòa storia...non che a prescindere bisogna per forza "vendicarsi"...ma di fronte a persone che non si prendono responsabilità delle loro azioni e anzi reiterano certo che lo farei...e si, mi sntirei anche meglio..ma questo IO...e non posso fare altro che parlare dal MIO pulpito, non dico che è una regola applicabile a chiunque e in qualunque situazione...a volte lasciare e lasciare correre è sufficiente, altre volte ASSOLUTAMENTE no.


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusy, mandarle davvero a monte il matrimonio sarebbe la miglior giustizia per una persona che ha letteralmente chiesto: 'Non giocare coi miei sentimenti' sin dal primo giorno.
> Chuck 'Air' Norris


Regola n. 1 del manuale di sopravvivenza dell'amante con fette di prosciutto negli occhi:

*non riuscirai a mandarle a monte il matrimonio perchè tu sei proprio quel che le serve per restare in quel matrimonio*.

Amen.


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Regola n. 1 del manuale di sopravvivenza dell'amante con fette di prosciutto negli occhi:
> 
> *non riuscirai a mandarle a monte il matrimonio perchè tu sei proprio quel che le serve per restare in quel matrimonio*.
> 
> Amen.


...quindi l'indifferenza è l'arma migliore?


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...quindi l'indifferenza è l'arma migliore?


 dipende...da come è fatta lei e da come sei fatto tu..tentar non nuoce però...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> dipende...da come è fatta lei e da come sei fatto tu..tentar non nuoce però...


Via me, subentrerebbe un altro supplente...il matrimonio mai si sfascerà...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Via me, subentrerebbe un altro supplente...il matrimonio mai si sfascerà...


 e quindi?


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e quindi?


meglio una bella mail al marito...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> meglio una bella mail al marito...


mmmmmmmm con lei in conoscenza..mi raccomando....


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...quindi l'indifferenza è l'arma migliore?


Regola n. 2 del manuale di sopravvivenza dell'amante con fette di prosciutto negli occhi:

non puoi importi di essere indifferente perchè non lo sei e anzi sei incazzato nero. *Quel che puoi fare però è di importi seriamente di tagliare tutti i ponti ed ogni comunicazione. *
Dopo piano piano riuscirai a riprendere possesso delle tue facoltà mentali e vedere questa storia dal di fuori e a quel punto varrebbe la pena capire qualcosa sulla propria dipendenza.


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

donneeeeeee!!!!!!!! ditemi che non avrò un matrimonio sulla coscienza..........


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mmmmmmmm con lei in conoscenza..mi raccomando....


Lei sa già tutto


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Regola n. 1 del manuale di sopravvivenza dell'amante con fette di prosciutto negli occhi:
> 
> *non riuscirai a mandarle a monte il matrimonio perchè tu sei proprio quel che le serve per restare in quel matrimonio*.
> 
> Amen.





Vulvia ha detto:


> Regola n. 2 del manuale di sopravvivenza dell'amante con fette di prosciutto negli occhi:
> 
> non puoi importi di essere indifferente perchè non lo sei e anzi sei incazzato nero. *Quel che puoi fare però è di importi seriamente di tagliare tutti i ponti ed ogni comunicazione. *
> Dopo piano piano riuscirai a riprendere possesso delle tue facoltà mentali e vedere questa storia dal di fuori e a quel punto varrebbe la pena capire qualcosa sulla propria dipendenza.



Quoto le due regole di Vulvietta e, sulla fiducia, il manuale intero!
Buon anno Vulvia!


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Lei sa già tutto


intendo che lei saprà in diretta che hai mandato la mail a lui...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quoto le due regole di Vulvietta e, sulla fiducia, il manuale intero!
> Buon anno Vulvia!


 2 a 1 che uno dei motivi è che così non si corre il rischio di sfasciare un matrimoni...sbaglio?


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> intendo che lei saprà in diretta che hai mandato la mail a lui...


no, non vorrei mai che proibisse a lui di leggere la mail...


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Via me, subentrerebbe un altro supplente...il matrimonio mai si sfascerà...


Regola n. 3 del manuale di sopravvivenza dell'amante con fette di prosciutto negli occhi:

il/la traditore/trice ha trovato il suo modo (dis)funzionale di mandare avanti il suo menage, dunque pensa a sè. *Non sarebbe giunta l'ora che l'amante, anzichè pensare agli altri (in modo dis-funzionale), pensasse a sè in modo funzionale??*


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> no, non vorrei mai che proibisse a lui di leggere la mail...


e cos'è quest'uomo? un celenterato?
se mettessi come oggetto "mi sono sc...to tua moglie la leggerebbe eccome...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> 2 a 1 che uno dei motivi è che così non si corre il rischio di sfasciare un matrimoni...sbaglio?


questi matrimoni sono già sfasciati di loro...il fatto è che occhio non vede, cuore non duole...
Certo, il mio gesto sfascerebbe materialmente un matrimonio...sinceramente mi dispiace perchè, in fondo in fondo, voglio più bene io ai loro figli che loro ai pargoli stessi.


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quoto le due regole di Vulvietta e, sulla fiducia, il manuale intero!
> Buon anno Vulvia!









Buon anno anche a te!


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e cos'è quest'uomo? un celenterato?
> se mettessi come oggetto "mi sono sc...to tua moglie la leggerebbe eccome...


taci, è riuscita a farlo togliere da facebook...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Regola n. 3 del manuale di sopravvivenza dell'amante con fette di prosciutto negli occhi:
> 
> il/la traditore/trice ha trovato il suo modo (dis)funzionale di mandare avanti il suo menage, dunque pensa a sè. *Non sarebbe giunta l'ora che l'amante, anzichè pensare agli altri (in modo dis-funzionale), pensasse a sè in modo funzionale??*


regola n. 4
ma non potrebbe farlo "dopo"?


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> taci, è riuscita a farlo togliere da facebook...


 ok...niente conoscenza...inoltro a lei dopo aver ricevuto la notifica di lettura.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




magari anche dell'eventuale risposta


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> regola n. 4
> ma non potrebbe farlo "dopo"?


dopo quando? dopo cosa?

dopo aver fatto proprio il gioco di lei??????? 

Illuminatemi, valà....


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia, ti confido una cosa. Nella mia vita ho costantemente elaborato se, questo mio modo d'essere vendicativo è sintomo di cattiveria mia personale o è sintomo di una sorta di 'protezione' dopo aver subito torti. Grazie a Dio, cattivo non sono. Chi mi rispetta avrà rispetto. Chi mi da il cuore avrà il mio cuore. ma gioca coi miei sentimenti e hai finito di vivere. Dopotutto, nessuno ha l'obbligo di calpestarmi. Mi vuoi calpestare? Ora sopporta la mia reazione. Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che a Marco puoi fare questo e quello e lui annuirà. Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che io sia un vegetale come il marito che, non si è scomposto d'una virgola dopo aver più o meno saputo del tradimento.


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> dopo quando? dopo cosa?
> 
> dopo aver fatto proprio il gioco di lei???????
> 
> Illuminatemi, valà....


Il gioco di lei è quello di manipolare due persone


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> dopo quando? dopo cosa?
> 
> dopo aver fatto proprio il gioco di lei???????
> 
> Illuminatemi, valà....


no, qui si sta parlando di dirlo al marito...se leggessi..a meno che questa cosa non facesse gioco a lei, ma dubito...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Vulvia, ti confido una cosa. Nella mia vita ho costantemente elaborato se, questo mio modo d'essere vendicativo è sintomo di cattiveria mia personale o è sintomo di una sorta di 'protezione' dopo aver subito torti. Grazie a Dio, cattivo non sono. Chi mi rispetta avrà rispetto. Chi mi da il cuore avrà il mio cuore. ma gioca coi miei sentimenti e hai finito di vivere. Dopotutto, nessuno ha l'obbligo di calpestarmi. Mi vuoi calpestare? Ora sopporta la mia reazione. Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che a Marco puoi fare questo e quello e lui annuirà. Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che io sia un vegetale come il marito che, non si è scomposto d'una virgola dopo aver più o meno saputo del tradimento.


 la penso esattamente come te...ma ripeto, dipende da come è stata la storia...non è che per me è una regola generale...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no, qui si sta parlando di dirlo al marito...se leggessi..a meno che questa cosa non facesse gioco a lei, ma dubito...


porca la bistecca, vuoi vedere che lui si eccita a sapere la moglie con un altro???? 'sti caxxi!
Va a finire che sono di comune accordo...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Il gioco di lei è quello di manipolare due persone


però air se non vuoi farti manipolare non ti fai manipolare...dalla tua parte come si è verificata in soldoni la manipolazione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> questi matrimoni sono già sfasciati di loro...il fatto è che occhio non vede, cuore non duole...
> Certo, il mio gesto sfascerebbe materialmente un matrimonio...sinceramente mi dispiace perchè, in fondo in fondo,* voglio più bene io ai loro figli che loro* ai pargoli stessi.


 Ma non dire cazzate!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> porca la bistecca, vuoi vedere che lui si eccita a sapere la moglie con un altro???? 'sti caxxi!
> Va a finire che sono di comune accordo...


 TUTTO è possibile...e in questo caso passa direttamente alle regole di vulvia che sono ottime...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non dire cazzate!!!


ecco..questo mi sento di quotarlo...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non dire cazzate!!!


Questa l'avei potuta scrivere io...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> però air se non vuoi farti manipolare non ti fai manipolare...dalla tua parte come si è verificata in soldoni la manipolazione?


Quando mi partono i sentimenti me lo si legge in viso. Marco, non lo dico per vanto ma per dovere di cronaca, è il classico uomo da sposare. Mettersi con me vuol dire avere tutto, sani principi compresi.
No gareggio con il marito, ma t'assicuro che lui non è come me. Da qui, nasce l'ingiustizia terrestre: lui è riuscito persino a portarsela all'altare. Io son qui che piango nei cessi di Malpensa...


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Il gioco di lei è quello di manipolare due persone


Carissimo, lei gioca a carte scoperte. Sei tu che accetti di farti manipolare. L'unico modo di avere a che fare con lei è di togliersi dal tavolo da gioco..


----------



## Lettrice (27 Dicembre 2008)

Ma oh Marco, io mica ti capisco sai...

Mi sono anche accesa una siga... onestamente non creo alle terapie peò concordo con Persa e Vere


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questa l'avei potuta scrivere io...


 buon giorno a lei..la stavo aspettando per un OT grande come l'arena di verona...
lei e il suo avatar 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..ho speso mezza giornata per scaricare e provare un programma che mi facesse integrare le mele verdi in testa al mio avatar....e non ci sono riuscito...maledetta te (e me!)


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non dire cazzate!!!


P/R...non sai tante cose...non le sai...
Per me, voler bene, non significa comprare 300euro di giochi per Natale ma non essere mai presenti in casa.
Per me, voler bene, non significa...lasciamo perdere, ce ne sarebbero tante di cose da raccontare.
Io li ho fatti giocare per un intero pomeriggio, quando lei ci guardava ed è scoppiata piangere perchè lui non li caga di striscio (modestamente manco lei).
Quei due pargoli sono SOLO figli del loro sangue. Ma non hanno un papà ed una mamma.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Quando mi partono i sentimenti me lo si legge in viso. Marco, non lo dico per vanto ma per dovere di cronaca, è il classico uomo da sposare. Mettersi con me vuol dire avere tutto, sani principi compresi.
> No gareggio con il marito, ma t'assicuro che lui non è come me. Da qui, nasce l'ingiustizia terrestre: lui è riuscito persino a portarsela all'altare. Io son qui che piango nei cessi di Malpensa...


Io però ti ho chiesto in sposo un sacco di volte


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> P/R...non sai tante cose...non le sai...
> Per me, voler bene, non significa comprare 300euro di giochi per Natale ma non essere mai presenti in casa.
> Per me, voler bene, non significa...lasciamo perdere, ce ne sarebbero tante di cose da raccontare.
> Io li ho fatti giocare per un intero pomeriggio, quando lei ci guardava ed è scoppiata piangere perchè lui non li caga di striscio (modestamente manco lei).
> Quei due pargoli sono SOLO figli del loro sangue. Ma non hanno un papà ed una mamma.


 questio non sono e non devono essere problemi tuoi air però....


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io però ti ho chiesto in sposo un sacco di volte


Pupa, me lo hai chiesto sul nastro trasportatore di bagagli...ma al momento della mia risposta io ero già al di là della paratia...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io però ti ho chiesto in sposo un sacco di volte


 e questo dovrebbe farlo sentire meglio?


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Quando mi partono i sentimenti me lo si legge in viso. Marco, non lo dico per vanto ma per dovere di cronaca, è il classico uomo da sposare. Mettersi con me vuol dire avere tutto, sani principi compresi.
> *No gareggio con il marito, ma t'assicuro che lui non è come me. Da qui, nasce l'ingiustizia terrestre: lui è riuscito persino a portarsela all'altare.* Io son qui che piango nei cessi di Malpensa...


Regola n. 5 del manuale di sopravvivenza dell'amante con fette di prosciutto negli occhi:

*chi si somiglia si piglia*

chi ti dice che anche lui non ci abbia i suoi personali intrallazzi e a loro due trallallero trallallà non stia bene, anzi benissimo, tutto ciò?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Dicembre 2008)

*OT*

Comunque io sono reduce da una bottiglia di moscato... quindi non datemi peso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Vulvia, ti confido una cosa. Nella mia vita ho costantemente elaborato se, questo mio modo d'essere vendicativo è sintomo di cattiveria mia personale o è sintomo di una sorta di 'protezione' dopo aver subito torti. Grazie a Dio, cattivo non sono. Chi mi rispetta avrà rispetto. Chi mi da il cuore avrà il mio cuore. ma gioca coi miei sentimenti e hai finito di vivere. Dopotutto, nessuno ha l'obbligo di calpestarmi. Mi vuoi calpestare? Ora sopporta la mia reazione. Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che a Marco puoi fare questo e quello e lui annuirà. Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che io sia un vegetale come il marito che, non si è scomposto d'una virgola dopo aver più o meno saputo del tradimento.



 Lei non ti ha manipolato per nulla. Tu sapevi che era sposata dall'inizio
dare dolore a un uomo e a due bambini non ti compensa per nulla del dolore che ti sei consapevolmente e liberamente procurato mettendoti in una storia che non aveva futuro (e che non potrebbe averne...vedi quel che ti ho illustrato qualche pagina fa)
abbassa le arie! Tu non sei nessuno in rapporto al marito. Tu sei qualche scopata qua e là. Ma che pretese hai! Credi davvero di essere qualcosa di più di un passatempo e una conferma narcisistica di chi ha paura di perdere l'amore invecchiando? Suvvia un po' di senso della misura!!
Chissà perché ogni amante, uomo o donna è uguale, crede di essere la persona speciale che ha fatto perdere la testa invece di riconoscere dall'inizio di essere una gratificazione narcisistica.
Forse perché egli/ella stesso/a usa l'altra/o nello stesso modo ed è troppo concentrato su di sè per vedere la realtà?


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

*Italy, ti quoto*



Italia1 ha detto:


> questio non sono e non devono essere problemi tuoi air però....








 Quoto, non sono problemi miei ma ho voluto specificare il perchè mi sono permesso di fare una determinata insinuazione-precisazione.
Air


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> 2 a 1 che uno dei motivi è che così non si corre il rischio di sfasciare un matrimoni...sbaglio?



Veramente quoto Vulvia perché mi sta simpatica...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Adesso questo matrimonio è solo di facciata.
Il tradimento è una mancanza di rispetto ed esige la separazione immediata. Poi, dopo un po', lei potrebbe anche pentirsi e il marito perdonarla, ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque io sono reduce da una bottiglia di moscato... quindi non datemi peso


----------



## Lettrice (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e questo dovrebbe farlo sentire meglio?



Infatti no. 

Se ci pensi io sono la single per eccellenza


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Veramente quoto Vulvia perché mi sta simpatica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok..ho sbagliato..gliene devo una giobbe....porti pazienza però...
(sto rompendo i maroni co' sta pazienza? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Lei non ti ha manipolato per nulla. Tu sapevi che era sposata dall'inizio*
> *dare dolore a un uomo e a due bambini non ti compensa per nulla del dolore che ti sei consapevolmente e liberamente procurato mettendoti in una storia che non aveva futuro (e che non potrebbe averne...vedi quel che ti ho illustrato qualche pagina fa)*
> *abbassa le arie! Tu non sei nessuno in rapporto al marito. Tu sei qualche scopata qua e là. Ma che pretese hai! Credi davvero di essere qualcosa di più di un passatempo e una conferma narcisistica di chi ha paura di perdere l'amore invecchiando? Suvvia un po' di senso della misura!!*
> Chissà perché ogni amante, uomo o donna è uguale, crede di essere la persona speciale che ha fatto perdere la testa invece di riconoscere dall'inizio di essere una gratificazione narcisistica.
> Forse perché egli/ella stesso/a usa l'altra/o nello stesso modo ed è troppo concentrato su di sè per vedere la realtà?


Stesse identiche cose che mi disse lei, quando le dissi che avrei parlato col marito...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


>


Tu ridi... io pure


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> P/R...non sai tante cose...non le sai...
> Per me, voler bene, non significa comprare 300euro di giochi per Natale ma non essere mai presenti in casa.
> Per me, voler bene, non significa...lasciamo perdere, ce ne sarebbero tante di cose da raccontare.
> Io li ho fatti giocare per un intero pomeriggio, quando lei ci guardava ed è scoppiata piangere perchè lui non li caga di striscio (modestamente manco lei).
> Quei due pargoli sono SOLO figli del loro sangue. Ma non hanno un papà ed una mamma.


Regola n. 6 del manuale di sopravvivenza dell'amante con fette di prosciutto negli occhi:

*tu non sei in quella casa e non sai nulla ma proprio nulla delle loro relazioni*

(so che ti è difficile crederlo ma se vuoi venirne fuori le mie regole le devi prendere alla lettera come atti di fede).


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti no.
> 
> Se ci pensi io sono la single per eccellenza


si, però lo hai anche chiesto a me e questo fa di te una malata di mente per eccellenza...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu ridi... io pure


che altro potrei/dovrei fare?


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lei non ti ha manipolato per nulla. Tu sapevi che era sposata dall'inizio
> dare dolore a un uomo e a due bambini non ti compensa per nulla del dolore che ti sei consapevolmente e liberamente procurato mettendoti in una storia che non aveva futuro (e che non potrebbe averne...vedi quel che ti ho illustrato qualche pagina fa)
> abbassa le arie! Tu non sei nessuno in rapporto al marito. Tu sei qualche scopata qua e là. Ma che pretese hai! Credi davvero di essere qualcosa di più di un passatempo e una conferma narcisistica di chi ha paura di perdere l'amore invecchiando? Suvvia un po' di senso della misura!!
> Chissà perché ogni amante, uomo o donna è uguale, crede di essere la persona speciale che ha fatto perdere la testa invece di riconoscere dall'inizio di essere una gratificazione narcisistica.
> Forse perché egli/ella stesso/a usa l'altra/o nello stesso modo ed è troppo concentrato su di sè per vedere la realtà?


il punto 1 però potrebbe essere opinabile...e per l'ennesima volta ribadisco che dipende da come si sono svolti i fatti...
tu la elargisci come regola generale e inopinabile?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> questi matrimoni sono già sfasciati di loro...il fatto è che occhio non vede, cuore non duole...
> Certo, il mio gesto sfascerebbe materialmente un matrimonio...sinceramente mi dispiace perchè, in fondo in fondo, voglio più bene io ai loro figli che loro ai pargoli stessi.


 se la miss in questione è quella dei carrelli del supermercato e invece eravate sotto un 747....direi che l'occhio di lui non VUOLE vedere o ha interesse a non farlo


----------



## Lettrice (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si, però lo hai anche chiesto a me e questo fa di te una malata di mente per eccellenza...


A prescindere dal fatto che l'ho chiesto a tutti... più o meno...

Ma anche tu caro il mio Alex sei un single... puoi sbatterti la testa al muro ma sarai sempre single


----------



## Lettrice (27 Dicembre 2008)

Va bene quindi LUI è un coglione che non vuol vedere... Lei è una cogliona che non vuol dire... cazzi loro, uno è muto, l'altro è cieco e pure un pò sordo... ma l'unico vero cretino mi sembra Air o ditemi se sbaglio...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Regola n. 6 del manuale di sopravvivenza dell'amante con fette di prosciutto negli occhi:
> 
> *tu non sei in quella casa e non sai nulla ma proprio nulla delle loro relazioni*
> 
> (so che ti è difficile crederlo ma se vuoi venirne fuori le mie regole le devi prendere alla lettera come atti di fede).


 vulvia scusa (fai la tara giustamente a quello che scrivo..le boutade mi sembrano ovvie)...per quale motivo non potrebbe/dovrebbe sentirsi meglio a darle un qualche calcio nel chiulo?
dipende dal temperamento delle persone..esistono persone che a rigettare in maniera sostanziale e reale le azioni "cattive" degli altri si sentono meglio e che farlo le "aiuta"...credi di poterlo escludere a priori?
e le tue regole sono validissime, sono d'accordo con te su quasi tutto...


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Stesse identiche cose che mi disse lei, quando le dissi che avrei parlato col marito...


vedi che gioca a care scoperte? 

Devi avercela con te stesso in primo luogo per non avere sufficiente amor proprio da tagliare i ponti con una che ti considera un passatempo, un ritaglio di tempo, come farsi la pedicure, nelle cose invece importanti della sua vita.

Non dare retta ai suoi sms con cui ti rabbonisce per tenerti legato e a sua disposizione: togli il sonoro e le parole e guarda ai fatti. Il fatto principale è che lei sta e starà con la sua famiglia.

E tu taglia con lei e non piagnucolare nel bagni di malpensa.

(sennò lavorerai con sudore e partorirai con dolore..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   comincio a sentirmi tediosamente biblica da me medesima..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> se la miss in questione è quella dei carrelli del supermercato e invece eravate sotto un 747....direi che l'occhio di lui non VUOLE vedere o ha interesse a non farlo


Si è la stessa.
Però, cari amici, io ho conosciuto lui, li ho visti mentre loro non mi vedevano...quel che accade tra le loro mura, come dice qualcuno, ma lo saprò. Ma non credo che mi abbia mentito poi così tanto quando mi parlava di lui...
Dovete credermi sulla parola perchè non posso scrivere papiri...
Non dico che lei abbia bisogno di me: dico solo che avrebbe bisogno di persone come me. E lui non è così.


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A prescindere dal fatto che l'ho chiesto a tutti... più o meno...
> 
> Ma anche tu caro il mio Alex sei un single... puoi sbatterti la testa al muro ma sarai sempre single


non sono d'accordo..seriamente, mi vedi come un uomo non adatto per stare in una coppia? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




o è un augurio?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque io sono reduce da una bottiglia di moscato... quindi non datemi peso


 gimme five.....e due fette di pandoro


----------



## Lettrice (27 Dicembre 2008)




----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Veramente quoto Vulvia perché mi sta simpatica...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche tu..


----------



## Lettrice (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo..seriamente, mi vedi come un uomo non adatto per stare in una coppia?


Dire non adatto mi sembra troppo... ma non mi sembri neanche il più propenso allo scendere a compromessi... e che, che se ne dica l'elasticità è una caratteristica fondamentale


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Ragazzi, mi ritiro per deliberare.
Un grazie di cuore vi può basatre? Non ve ne rendete conto, ma state facendo davvero tanto. In primis mi sopportate; poi mi supportate.
Grazie.
Marco


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Stesse identiche cose che mi disse lei, quando le dissi che avrei parlato col marito...


ecco qui...sei arrivato al dunque...se ti ha detto queste cose...allora niente..mi rimangio tutto..niente mail e non dico che meriti di stare nel cesso a piangere ma quasi....


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ecco qui...sei arrivato al dunque...se ti ha detto queste cose...allora niente..mi rimangio tutto..niente mail e non dico che meriti di stare nel cesso a piangere ma quasi....


Che altro poteva dirmi? Se facessi così, il matrimonio finirebbe. E lei starebbe sola.
Il concentrare il discorso sul fatto che non sono io che devo rapportarmi al marito è un po' come dire: 'Stai zitto perchè altrimenti mi mandi nei caxxi'.
Ed io, nei caxxi la voglio mandare: poteva dirmi da subito che voleva un avventura, evitava di parlarmi male del marito, evitava i ti amo 4ed i ti voglio bene.
Non voglio sentirmi in colpa per la mia reazione: è una conseguenza proporzionata allo sporco gioco che ha avuto nei miei riguardi.


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dire non adatto mi sembra troppo... ma non mi sembri neanche il più propenso allo scendere a compromessi... e che, che se ne dica l'elasticità è una caratteristica fondamentale


 mmmmm non è così...sono "inflessibile" quando la persona davanti a me ha un comportamento incoerente nel profondo (e stare qui a fare l'elenco ci vorrebbe una giornata intera) e non certo alla prima avvisaglia...capisco che può sembrare così, ma nella mia vita ho dato prove innumerevoli di duttilità e compromessi...potrei descriverti un matrimonio e una convivenza durata 7 anni costellata di questo....


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Che altro poteva dirmi? Se facessi così, il matrimonio finirebbe. E lei starebbe sola.
> Il concentrare il discorso sul fatto che non sono io che devo rapportarmi al marito è un po' come dire: 'Stai zitto perchè altrimenti mi mandi nei caxxi'.
> Ed io, nei caxxi la voglio mandare: poteva dirmi da subito che voleva un avventura, evitava di parlarmi male del marito, evitava i ti amo 4ed i ti voglio bene.
> Non voglio sentirmi in colpa per la mia reazione: è una conseguenza proporzionata allo sporco gioco che ha avuto nei miei riguardi.


allora...le parole sono parole e puoi prenderle per non buone SOLO se sono in contraddizione con i fatti...se lo sono hai ragione tu, altrimenti ciapa e porta a ca'...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mmmmm non è così...sono "inflessibile" quando la persona davanti a me ha un comportamento incoerente nel profondo (e stare qui a fare l'elenco ci vorrebbe una giornata intera) e non certo alla prima avvisaglia...capisco che può sembrare così, ma nella mia vita ho dato prove innumerevoli di duttilità e compromessi...potrei descriverti un matrimonio e una convivenza durata 7 anni costellata di questo....


tu lo sai che io ti descrivo sempre e solo con un unico aggettivo
GRANITICO
(astenersi da qualsiasi battuta a sfondo sessuale)​


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> vulvia scusa (fai la tara giustamente a quello che scrivo..le boutade mi sembrano ovvie)...per quale motivo non potrebbe/dovrebbe sentirsi meglio a darle un qualche calcio nel chiulo?
> dipende dal temperamento delle persone..esistono persone che a rigettare in maniera sostanziale e reale le azioni "cattive" degli altri si sentono meglio e che farlo le "aiuta"...credi di poterlo escludere a priori?
> e le tue regole sono validissime, sono d'accordo con te su quasi tutto...


Il calcio nel chiulo dovrebbe darlo a se stesso. Ormai è acclarato che ha capito "l'andazzo".. cosa ci fa ancora in tali pastoie? Progettare fantomatiche vendette serve solo a rinnovare in termini ancor più dis-funzionali qualcosa che non avrà alcun esito, come sanno entrambi e se lo sono detti in tutti i modi possibili.

Tra l'altro, quando l'amante arriva a cercare di "colpire" in qualche modo il tradito, è perchè davvero non ha più alcuna cartuccia da sparare e l'esito è soltanto quello di favorire il ritrovarsi dei due coniugi.



Airforever ha detto:


> Si è la stessa.
> Però, cari amici, io ho conosciuto lui, li ho visti mentre loro non mi vedevano...quel che accade tra le loro mura, come dice qualcuno, ma lo saprò. Ma non credo che mi abbia mentito poi così tanto quando mi parlava di lui...
> Dovete credermi sulla parola perchè non posso scrivere papiri...
> Non dico che lei abbia bisogno di me: *dico solo che avrebbe bisogno di persone come me. E lui non è così*.


Lo ribadisco: tu non sai niente di niente di lui e della loro coppia. Fai un grosso errore se credi di sapere di cosa abbia bisogno lei. Finora infatti lei ti dice che per la stabilità di vita sceglie lui e per il sollazzo sceglie te. Calcolatrice alla mano.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mmmmm non è così...sono "inflessibile" quando la persona davanti a me ha un comportamento incoerente nel profondo (e stare qui a fare l'elenco ci vorrebbe una giornata intera) e non certo alla prima avvisaglia...capisco che può sembrare così, ma nella mia vita ho dato prove innumerevoli di duttilità e compromessi...potrei descriverti un matrimonio e una convivenza durata 7 anni costellata di questo....


Si Alex potrei dire lo stesso di me... intanto tutti con gravi incoerenze me li sono andati a cercare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Oh Alex quanti Teddy bisogna inventarci per tutta la vita?


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tu lo sai che io ti descrivo sempre e solo con un unico aggettivo
> GRANITICO
> 
> (astenersi da qualsiasi battuta a sfondo sessuale)​


astenersi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















non sono granitico a priori però..questo ammettilo....


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> allora...le parole sono parole e puoi prenderle per non buone SOLO se sono in contraddizione con i fatti...se lo sono hai ragione tu, altrimenti ciapa e porta a ca'...


Amico, te ne racconto una, poi scappo.
Partiamo dal presupposto che lei intavola il perbenismo solo quando ha convenienza. Quando sc....mo, non esistono bambini da proteggere e marito da non traumatizzare. Quelle poche volte che le ho chiesto di scegliere, sono comparsi marito e figli, valore del matrimonio e della famiglia.
Può bastarti come prefazione alla contraddizione?
Ed io mi devo sentire cattivo per la reazione che vorrei mettere in pratica? Altro che 10 eurini dopo aver tr...to!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Regola n. 6 del manuale di sopravvivenza dell'amante con fette di prosciutto negli occhi:
> 
> *tu non sei in quella casa e non sai nulla ma proprio nulla delle loro relazioni*
> 
> (so che ti è difficile crederlo ma se vuoi venirne fuori le mie regole le devi prendere alla lettera come atti di fede).


 Non si può metterla in oro come sottotitolo de forum?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Amico, te ne racconto una, poi scappo.
> Partiamo dal presupposto che lei intavola il perbenismo solo quando ha convenienza. Quando sc....mo, non esistono bambini da proteggere e marito da non traumatizzare. Quelle poche volte che le ho chiesto di scegliere, sono comparsi marito e figli, valore del matrimonio e della famiglia.
> Può bastarti come prefazione alla contraddizione?
> Ed io mi devo sentire cattivo per la reazione che vorrei mettere in pratica? Altro che 10 eurini dopo aver tr...to!



Ma le tue di contraddizioni non le vedi?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> astenersi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
qualche volta sì ale....

si...astenersi


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si Alex potrei dire lo stesso di me... intanto tutti con gravi incoerenze me li sono andati a cercare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la mia per ben 2 anni non lo è stata....e non ero nè cieco nè sordo...stessi intenti..affiatamento...stessa (ok non stessa perchè è impossibile, diciamo concorde) visuale..e da un giorno all'altro incoerenze gravi come dici tu...si è auto convinta (e ce ne vuole per farlo, la mia ex ha una volontà non di ferro ma di titanio) di tutto con una naturalezza che anche un  parapsicologo credo ci sarebbe cascato...
non ho capito la cosa del teddy...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> il punto 1 però potrebbe essere opinabile...e per l'ennesima volta ribadisco che dipende da come si sono svolti i fatti...
> tu la elargisci come regola generale e inopinabile?


No è riferita a questa vicenda di Air.


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> qualche volta sì ale....
> 
> si...astenersi


a priori? dovrei chiedere in quali circostanze..dovrei...
si..astenersi?


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No è riferita a questa vicenda di Air.


 ok...avevo capito ma volevo conferma...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> *a priori? dovrei chiedere in quali circostanze..dovrei...*
> 
> ma anche no....
> *si..astenersi?*


ma certo che sì


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si è la stessa.
> Però, cari amici, io ho conosciuto lui, li ho visti mentre loro non mi vedevano...quel che accade tra le loro mura, come dice qualcuno, ma lo saprò. Ma non credo che mi abbia mentito poi così tanto quando mi parlava di lui...
> Dovete credermi sulla parola perchè non posso scrivere papiri...
> Non dico che lei abbia bisogno di me: dico solo che avrebbe bisogno di persone come me. E lui non è così.


 Ma TU non hai bisogno di una come LEI!

O forse sì? Forse vuoi avere storie così insulse per poter credere che solo il destino ti separa dalle ...responsabilità?

Ricordo il tuo incontro con la tizia che ti ha sorpreso perché *non era seria come immaginavi*





  una che ...ti aveve invitato a casa sua e ti aveva accolto senza biancheria...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Amico, te ne racconto una, poi scappo.
> Partiamo dal presupposto che lei intavola il perbenismo solo quando ha convenienza. Quando sc....mo, non esistono bambini da proteggere e marito da non traumatizzare. Quelle poche volte che le ho chiesto di scegliere, sono comparsi marito e figli, valore del matrimonio e della famiglia.
> Può bastarti come prefazione alla contraddizione?
> Ed io mi devo sentire cattivo per la reazione che vorrei mettere in pratica? Altro che 10 eurini dopo aver tr...to!


ma il fatto che ti ha detto che sei un "passatempoecc..non è in contraddizone col fatto che avendole chiesto di mollare il marito lei te lo ha fatto comparire insieme ai figli...mi sembra coerente...ed è anche coerente il fatto che tro..i con te perchè sei il passatempo suddetto...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma certo che sì


ok..quali?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> la mia per ben 2 anni non lo è stata....e non ero nè cieco nè sordo...stessi intenti..affiatamento...stessa (ok non stessa perchè è impossibile, diciamo concorde) visuale..e da un giorno all'altro incoerenze gravi come dici tu...si è auto convinta (e ce ne vuole per farlo, la mia ex ha una volontà non di ferro ma di titanio) di tutto con una naturalezza che anche un  parapsicologo credo ci sarebbe cascato...
> non ho capito la cosa del teddy...



http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=DBmJj9s2t4Q

Intendo Alex... che forse, forse non possiamo incolpare gli altri delle nostre scelte


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=DBmJj9s2t4Q
> 
> Intendo Alex... che forse, forse non possiamo incolpare gli altri delle nostre scelte
















del loro comportamento incoerente si....se non era evidente...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> del loro comportamento incoerente si....se non era evidente...


Magari non era evidente a te... che in quel momento eri infatuato


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma TU non hai bisogno di una come LEI!
> 
> *O forse sì? Forse vuoi avere storie così insulse per poter credere che solo il destino ti separa dalle ...responsabilità?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma TU non hai bisogno di una come LEI!
> 
> *O forse sì? Forse vuoi avere storie così insulse per poter credere che solo il destino ti separa dalle ...responsabilità?*
> 
> ...


Esattamente quello che intendo io con Teddy...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Magari non era evidente a te... che in quel momento eri infatuato


così non è stato per la mia ex moglie...non sarebbe durato così tanto e dopo averlo notato (perchè prima NON c'erano) ho accettato compromessi fino a che non sono stati più compromessi ma autentiche rese..
per quanto riguarda a quello a cui credo ti riferisci non ho dato colpe a nessuno...inizialmente (e anche in modo "prolungato" nel tempo)...quando si parla chiaro e poi non si ha comportamenti coerenti che feriscono sapendo anche che feriscono allora scatta l'"addossamento" della colpa e conseguenze annesse..


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok..quali?


 come quali? se ho detto che ci si astiene....


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> come quali? se ho detto che ci si astiene....


ne riparleremo!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ne riparleremo!


----------



## Minerva (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ormai mi conoscete, non posso più mentirvi. Sono stato un libro aperto ed è difficile, nascondermi. Tra l'altro, non voglio nascondermi.
> La mogliettina, con due figli...si, quella che per ben tre volte ha 'stoppato' la nostra storia clandestina si fa viva ogni due per tre. Inutile dire che potrei cambiare numero di cellulare...inutile dire che sono incazzato nero con lei ma...forse forse, mi fa (sadicamente) piacere che mi tampini ancora.
> No, non l'ho dimenticata...è ancora nei miei pensieri...
> Non vi chiedo consigli: me ne avete già dati tanti e per questo vi ringrazio.
> ...


 la disprezzi fortemente ma dici di desiderarla.
in realtà, immagino che se  volessi veramente il genere di donna alla quale fai spesso riferimento e cioè "seria , morigerata, leale ed onesta" 
l'avresti accanto .invece sembra tu  preferisca crogiolarti in questi falsi problemi calandoti nel ruolo di moralizzatore che predica bene ma razzola male ..unico dei tre personaggi che non sa stare al suo posto.
a me più che di un analista dai l'impressione di aver bisogno di crescere ancora internamente per rimetterti in pari con la tua età reale


----------



## Lettrice (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> così non è stato per la mia ex moglie...non sarebbe durato così tanto e dopo averlo notato (perchè prima NON c'erano) ho accettato compromessi fino a che non sono stati più compromessi ma autentiche rese..
> per quanto riguarda a quello a cui credo ti riferisci non ho dato colpe a nessuno...inizialmente (e anche in modo "prolungato" nel tempo)...quando si parla chiaro e poi non si ha comportamenti coerenti che feriscono sapendo anche che feriscono allora scatta l'"addossamento" della colpa e conseguenze annesse..


Non è dare la colpa Alex... dare le colpe nelle relazioni è inutile e impreciso...

Ma se le nostre relazioni falliscono sempre c'è da chiedersi come mai... magari i nostri criteri di scelta sono _sbagliati_ (vedi Air e Insonne) o forse sono inconsciamente _giusti_ (vedi Lettrice)... sta di fatto che secondo me scegliamo sempre le persone adatte a noi nel bene e molto spesso nel male...

La canzone di Teddy è per bambini ma secondo me ci becca parecchio anche per gli adulti... soprattutto perchè le olive dipinte di giallo non sono pepite (vedi Persa)...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la disprezzi fortemente ma dici di desiderarla.
> in realtà, immagino che se  volessi veramente il genere di donna alla quale fai spesso riferimento e cioè "seria , morigerata, leale ed onesta"
> l'avresti accanto .invece sembra tu  preferisca crogiolarti in questi falsi problemi calandoti nel ruolo di moralizzatore che predica bene ma razzola male ..unico dei tre personaggi che non sa stare al suo posto.
> a me più che di un analista dai l'impressione di aver bisogno di crescere ancora internamente per rimetterti in pari con la tua età reale


Ehhh questi oracoli...


----------



## Old sperella (27 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non è dare la colpa Alex... dare le colpe nelle relazioni è inutile e impreciso...
> 
> Ma se le nostre relazioni falliscono sempre c'è da chiedersi come mai... magari i nostri criteri di scelta sono _sbagliati_ (vedi Air e Insonne) o forse sono inconsciamente _giusti_ (vedi Lettrice)... *sta di fatto che secondo me scegliamo sempre le persone adatte a noi nel bene e molto spesso nel male...*


Donna saggia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




La domanda è , una volta capito perchè si scelgono determinate tipologie di persone , poi si riesce ad evitare di sceglierle ancora , oppure si continua con consapevolezza ? Mah


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non è dare la colpa Alex... dare le colpe nelle relazioni è inutile e impreciso...
> 
> Ma se le nostre relazioni falliscono sempre c'è da chiedersi come mai... magari i nostri criteri di scelta sono _sbagliati_ (vedi Air e Insonne) o forse sono inconsciamente _giusti_ (vedi Lettrice)... sta di fatto che secondo me scegliamo sempre le persone adatte a noi nel bene e molto spesso nel male...
> 
> La canzone di Teddy è per bambini ma secondo me ci becca parecchio anche per gli adulti... soprattutto perchè le olive dipinte di giallo non sono pepite (vedi Persa)...


 non sono d'accordo..se mi fai del male sapendo benissimo di farmelo (perchè te l'ho detto a chiare lettere) e SOPRATTUTTO mistifichi o menti o ometti per raggiungere un tuo scopo (e a me non deve fregare nulla del perchè lo fai) si che ti do la colpa* utilmente e precisamente*...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Donna saggia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ci si mette solo meno tempo a sganciarsene, è una favola che si rifuggano anche perchè non si può conoscere veramente nessuno, fiuriamoci una persona conosciuta da poco che ci piace.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ci si mette solo meno tempo a sganciarsene, è una favola che si rifuggano anche perchè non si può conoscere veramente nessuno, fiuriamoci una persona conosciuta da poco che ci piace.....


 Però io non uscirei con Porfirio Rubirosa (e neanche Porfirio Villarosa) se volesse formarmi una famiglia ...poi si viene traditi anche dal "bravo ragazzo timido", ma è un'incidente, una sorpresa ...con Porfirio è una certezza.
Credete che Ivana Trump sia rimasta sorpresa? Si era ben tutelata...


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Donna saggia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penso che quando lo si è veramente capito, si è per forza diventati diversi noi.

E' quando si pensa di aver compreso che si continua illudendosi di riuscire a gestire la cosa perchè si è "consapevoli"..


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però io non uscirei con Porfirio Rubirosa (e neanche Porfirio Villarosa) se volesse formarmi una famiglia ...poi si viene traditi anche dal "bravo ragazzo timido", ma è un'incidente, una sorpresa ...con Porfirio è una certezza.
> Credete che Ivana Trump sia rimasta sorpresa? Si era ben tutelata...


persa capisco che tu parli con cognizione di causa (e ovviamente mi spiace, neanche a dirlo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) ma non è che le persone che non sono a noi confacenti sono solo quelle che ci tradiscono....


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Penso che quando lo si è veramente capito, si è per forza diventati diversi noi.
> 
> E' quando si pensa di aver compreso che si continua illudendosi di riuscire a gestire la cosa perchè si è "consapevoli"..


non capisco...tu lo senti dall'odore?


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ci si mette solo meno tempo a sganciarsene, è una favola che si rifuggano anche perchè non si può conoscere veramente nessuno, fiuriamoci una persona conosciuta da poco che ci piace.....


Se ti conosci tu *davvero *(nei tuoi bisogni profondi), gli altri poi li senti "a pelle". Non dico che riuscirai a prevedere tutto ma almeno certe clamorose cantonate le eviterai.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusy, mandarle davvero a monte il matrimonio sarebbe la miglior giustizia per una persona che ha letteralmente chiesto: 'Non giocare coi miei sentimenti' sin dal primo giorno.
> Chuck 'Air' Norris


non si mandano a monte i matrimoni così. Passeresti per pazzo, e tutti si coalizzerebbero contro di te (in primis il marito).

Non la conosci la favola dei vestiti dell'imperatore?!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Regola n. 1 del manuale di sopravvivenza dell'amante con fette di prosciutto negli occhi:
> 
> *non riuscirai a mandarle a monte il matrimonio perchè tu sei proprio quel che le serve per restare in quel matrimonio*.
> 
> Amen.


quanto è saggia questa donna! quanto!!!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> persa capisco che tu parli con cognizione di causa (e ovviamente mi spiace, neanche a dirlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io ci uscirei con Rossano Rubicondi!


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> persa capisco che tu parli con cognizione di causa (e ovviamente mi spiace, neanche a dirlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io credo che innamorarsi sia sempre una scommessa, anche quando crediamo di aver trovato la persona giusta per noi.
Ciò che non capisco è restare sorpresi quando si è traditi (intendo ogni tipo di tradimento, dalle bugie alle mancanze di rispetto al tradimento vero e proprio) dal traditore seriale....
Ciò che non approvo in Air è la sua ricerca di una donna dai valori profondi e sincera, per poi intestardirsi per donne e situazioni che sono l'esatto contrario. Ci deve essere sempre la forza di staccarsi da ciò che non ci fa star bene, altrimenti si cade nel patologico....


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Se ti conosci tu *davvero *(nei tuoi bisogni profondi), gli altri poi li senti "a pelle". Non dico che riuscirai a prevedere tutto ma almeno certe clamorose cantonate le eviterai.


le cantonate possono anche diventare clamorose nel corso del tempo....


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non capisco...tu lo senti dall'odore?


mah.. quando capirai te stesso e quali bisogni assolvono le persone che "ti fanno del male" (beninteso con il tuo concorso attivo), capirai anche il mio discorso..


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io credo che innamorarsi sia sempre una scommessa, anche quando crediamo di aver trovato la persona giusta per noi.
> Ciò che non capisco è restare sorpresi quando si è traditi (intendo ogni tipo di tradimento, dalle bugie alle mancanze di rispetto al tradimento vero e proprio) dal traditore seriale....
> Ciò che non approvo in Air è la sua ricerca di una donna dai valori profondi e sincera, per poi intestardirsi per donne e situazioni che sono l'esatto contrario. Ci deve essere sempre la forza di staccarsi da ciò che non ci fa star bene, altrimenti si cade nel patologico....


 ma perchè si parla solamente di traditori seriali?
una persona stronza che non ha espresso la sua stronzaggine per molto tempo (vuoi perchè quando ci si innamora reciprocamente l'egoismo lo si tiene da parte perchè appunto si è innamorati e..ebbene si anche gli egoisti non lo sono tout-cour e sempre in qualsiasi modo e circostanza) può benissimo essere scambiata per confacente e questo indipendentemente dalle nostre parapsicologiche capacità di giudizio...non parlo di innamorarsi di una persona che sta in galera per un pluriomicidio, ma persone "normali", magari di bell'aspetto (o piacenti per il nostro metro di giudizio del piacere) e modi apparentemente (e ad occhio nudo e umano invisibili) a noi confacenti....


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> mah.. quando capirai te stesso e quali bisogni assolvono le persone che "ti fanno del male" (beninteso con il tuo concorso attivo), capirai anche il mio discorso..


non mi sono mai innamorato o mi sono mai piaciute persone che mi hanno fatto del male...se me ne hanno fatto è stato dopo...e mi conosco abbastanza bene, te lo garantisco...se tu hai capacità di giudizio sovrannaturali e ad un'occhiata superficiale buon per te...sei fortunata...


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma perchè si parla solamente di traditori seriali?
> una persona stronza che non ha espresso la sua stronzaggine per molto tempo (vuoi perchè quando ci si innamora reciprocamente l'egoismo lo si tiene da parte perchè appunto si è innamorati e..ebbene si anche gli egoisti non lo sono tout-cour e sempre in qualsiasi modo e circostanza) può benissimo essere scambiata per confacente e questo indipendentemente dalle nostre parapsicologiche capacità di giudizio...non parlo di innamorarsi di una persona che sta in galera per un pluriomicidio, ma persone "normali", magari di bell'aspetto (o piacenti per il nostro metro di giudizio del piacere) e modi apparentemente (e ad occhio nudo e umano invisibili) a noi confacenti....


Io parlo di innamorarsi di una donna che tradisce il marito, anche più volte con uomini diversi.
Insomma, io non mi fiderei....


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io parlo di innamorarsi di una donna che tradisce il marito, anche più volte con uomini diversi.
> Insomma, io non mi fiderei....


ah beh..tu parli del caso in questione..il discorso è arrivato su un piano generico e generale..e nemmeno in questo caso sono del tutto certo che sia così..tendenzialmente nel caso da te descritto sono d'accordo..tendenzialmente...


----------



## Verena67 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma perchè si parla solamente di traditori seriali?
> *una persona stronza che non ha espresso la sua stronzaggine per molto tempo (vuoi perchè quando ci si innamora reciprocamente l'egoismo lo si tiene da parte perchè appunto si è innamorati e..ebbene si anche gli egoisti non lo sono tout-cour e sempre in qualsiasi modo e circostanza) può benissimo essere scambiata per confacente e questo indipendentemente dalle nostre parapsicologiche capacità di giudizio...non parlo di innamorarsi di una persona che sta in galera per un pluriomicidio, ma persone "normali", magari di bell'aspetto (o piacenti per il nostro metro di giudizio del piacere) e modi apparentemente (e ad occhio nudo e umano invisibili) a noi confacenti*....


questo è molto vero! (vedi mio thread "Verena vs. la Pantera)


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non mi sono mai innamorato o mi sono mai piaciute persone che mi hanno fatto del male...se me ne hanno fatto è stato dopo...e mi conosco abbastanza bene, te lo garantisco...*se tu hai capacità di giudizio sovrannaturali e ad un'occhiata superficiale buon per te...sei fortunata*...


Ma che discorsi fai??
Una persona da come parla e da come le sue parole si coniugano con le sue azioni, ti fornisce degli elementi utili per capire se sia adatta a te. Non si tratta di un'istantanea immediata ma nel corso del tempo credo che se sia possibile parare il colpo prima che arrivi. 
Il problema è che spesso il "miraggio dell'obiettivo" ci fa trascurare quel che accade lungo il tragitto: se ripensi alle tue storie passate sono certa che ogni relazione ti aveva fornito "prima" degli indizi forti per sapere come sarebbe andata a finire.. è che uno "spera" (e chi vive sperando muore cagando), spera che le "cose" vadano ma non sono le cose che vanno da sole, siamo noi con le nostre parti in causa attive o passive.


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma perchè si parla solamente di traditori seriali?
> *una persona stronza che non ha espresso la sua stronzaggine per molto tempo* (vuoi perchè quando ci si innamora reciprocamente l'egoismo lo si tiene da parte perchè appunto si è innamorati e..ebbene si anche gli egoisti non lo sono tout-cour e sempre in qualsiasi modo e circostanza) *può benissimo essere scambiata per confacente e questo indipendentemente dalle nostre parapsicologiche capacità di giudizio*...non parlo di innamorarsi di una persona che sta in galera per un pluriomicidio, ma persone "normali", magari di bell'aspetto (o piacenti per il nostro metro di giudizio del piacere) e modi apparentemente (e ad occhio nudo e umano invisibili) a noi confacenti....


Io invece penso che in un angolino remoto di noi stessi lo sappiamo che quella persona è una grandissima stronza ma archiviamo l'informazione perchè abbiamo bisogno, per stare con lei, di illuderci che poichè siamo il suo Vero Amore, con noi stronza non sarà.... 

Amen.


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ma che discorsi fai??
> Una persona da come parla e da come le sue parole si coniugano con le sue azioni, ti fornisce degli elementi utili per capire se sia adatta a te. Non si tratta di un'istantanea immediata ma nel corso del tempo credo che se sia possibile parare il colpo prima che arrivi.
> Il problema è che spesso il "miraggio dell'obiettivo" ci fa trascurare quel che accade lungo il tragitto: se ripensi alle tue storie passate sono certa che ogni relazione ti aveva fornito "prima" degli indizi forti per sapere come sarebbe andata a finire.. è che uno "spera" (e chi vive sperando muore cagando), spera che le "cose" vadano ma non sono le cose che vanno da sole, siamo noi con le nostre parti in causa attive o passive.


 mi spiace contraddirti..riferendomi alla storia più importante che ho avuto e sfociata in un matrimonio non c'è stata mai e dico mai occasione di capire cosa in futuro sarebbe accaduto a quella persona, che c'è sempre stata anche dopo ma che ha tirato fuori dopo 2 (e dico 2, il tempo anche necessario se convinti, di fare pure un paio di figli) anni lati di sè a me non confacenti. a quel punto che fai? ti dici ok...voltiamo pagina e dimentichiamo?
hai una sola possibilità: non credermi...e in questo caso non credo che ci possa essere nient'altro da discutere...io so che tu hai ANCHE ragione, ma le tue ragioni non le puoi spacciare buone per tutti e per tutti i casi che ti possono presentare nella vita...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Io invece penso che in un angolino remoto di noi stessi lo sappiamo che quella persona è una grandissima stronza ma archiviamo l'informazione perchè abbiamo bisogno, per stare con lei, di illuderci che poichè siamo il suo Vero Amore, con noi stronza non sarà....
> 
> Amen.


nessun angolino remoto....non ho/ho avuto i prosciutti sugli occhi e le sue pecche le aveva come le avevo io, non sufficienti e sicuramente "sopposrtabili" però per non dover continuare una storia d'amore in cui ami ricambiato...e figurati che io sono ancora convinto che lei non abbia mai smesso pur essendo stata lei la primaria con me in leggero secondo piano fautrice della fine di quel rapporto...


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mi spiace contraddirti..riferendomi alla storia più importante che ho avuto e sfociata in un matrimonio non c'è stata mai e dico mai occasione di capire cosa in futuro sarebbe accaduto a quella persona, che c'è sempre stata anche dopo ma che ha tirato fuori dopo 2 (e dico 2, il tempo anche necessario se convinti, di fare pure un paio di figli) anni lati di sè a me non confacenti. a quel punto che fai? ti dici ok...voltiamo pagina e dimentichiamo?
> hai una sola possibilità: non credermi...e in questo caso non credo che ci possa essere nient'altro da discutere...io so che tu hai ANCHE ragione, ma le tue ragioni non le puoi spacciare buone per tutti e per tutti i casi che ti possono presentare nella vita...


Non è questione di crederti o meno. Perchè non dovrei? Esprimo solo un punto di vista che parte da un'angolazione meno passiva. Non è vero che tutto ci arriva in testa come una tegola e noi non possiamo farci niente.

Parlando in termini generali, dico solo che può essere utile esaminare "la nostra parte" in quel che ci succede. E non per sentirci ancora peggio ma per comprenderci (forse anche perdonarci per le nostre fragilità) e cercare di non cadere vittime delle nostre stesse illusioni in futuro.


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Non è questione di crederti o meno. Perchè non dovrei? Esprimo solo un punto di vista che parte da un'angolazione meno passiva. Non è vero che tutto ci arriva in testa come una tegola e non non possiamo farci niente.
> 
> Parlando in termini generali, dico solo che può essere utile esaminare "la nostra parte" in quel che ci succede. E non per sentirci ancora peggio ma per comprenderci (forse anche perdonarci per le nostre fragilità) e cercare di non cadere vittime delle nostre stesse illusioni in futuro.


 ma infatti ho imparato e ho detto che ci si mette meno tempo a crogiolarsi in storie "sbagliate"...riuscire a priori a capirlo mi sembra alquanto improbabile per la stragrande maggioranza delle persone e non perchè stupide o speranzose, ma perchè tutto non può essere visto in un piccolo lasso di tempo, siamo persone e non ragioniamo per formule algebriche (almeno credo)..certo che se scopri uno/a che va a letto con un altro/a dopo 1 mese che ci esci insieme a me pare ovvio che tiri un bel calcio in chiulo e sbatti la porta...


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma infatti ho imparato e ho detto che ci si mette meno tempo a crogiolarsi in storie "sbagliate"...riuscire a priori a capirlo mi sembra alquanto improbabile per la stragrande maggioranza delle persone e non perchè stupide o speranzose, ma perchè tutto non può essere visto in un piccolo lasso di tempo, siamo persone e non ragioniamo per formule algebriche (almeno credo)..certo che se scopri uno/a che va a letto con un altro/a dopo 1 mese che ci esci insieme a me pare ovvio che tiri un bel calcio in chiulo e sbatti la porta...


Io non ho mai detto che si capiscono tutte le persone "a priori" ma la domanda di Sperella era "se uno si rende conto di frequentare *sempre* *un certo tipo di persone* si riesce ad evitarle o si continua con consapevolezza?".  La mia risposta è che frequentare sempre un certo tipo di persone risponde ad un bisogno che deve essere capito. E quando lo hai svelato, gli hai tolto parte della sua dirompenza ed inizia il tuo cambiamento.

Per quanto riguarda la consapevolezza, essere consapevoli di stare in una situazione conflittuale ed insoddisfacente non significa necessariamente essere consapevoli del bisogno che ci tiene inchiodati ad essa, del ritorno che comunque abbiamo da una tale situazione. Infatti c'è chi rimane da fidanzato con uno che l'ha tradito dopo un mese..
Sostengo che chi si trova in una situazione simile (e mi ci metto dentro anch'io nella mia vicenda da amante) un profondo discorso su di sè lo debba fare, per poter capire anche chi avrà poi di fronte.


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Io non ho mai detto che si capiscono tutte le persone "a priori" ma la domanda di Sperella era "se uno si rende conto di frequentare *sempre* *un certo tipo di persone* si riesce ad evitarle o si continua con consapevolezza?". La mia risposta è che frequentare sempre un certo tipo di persone risponde ad un bisogno che deve essere capito. E quando lo hai svelato, gli hai tolto parte della sua dirompenza ed inizia il tuo cambiamento.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la consapevolezza, essere consapevoli di stare in una situazione conflittuale ed insoddisfacente non significa necessariamente essere consapevoli del bisogno che ci tiene inchiodati ad essa, del ritorno che comunque abbiamo da una tale situazione. Infatti c'è chi rimane da fidanzato con uno che l'ha tradito dopo un mese..
> Sostengo che chi si trova in una situazione simile (e mi ci metto dentro anch'io nella mia vicenda da amante) un profondo discorso su di sè lo debba fare, per poter capire anche chi avrà poi di fronte.


 ma il discorso su me stesso sinceramente io me lo faccio a priori....


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (27 Dicembre 2008)

Hai provato con un "*****tto" sui denti?


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> quanto è saggia questa donna! quanto!!!



Hai ragione, Vulvia è proprio saggia.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Dicembre 2008)

Ad Air secondo me piace...vincere facile! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' facile infatti misurarsi con persone con bassissima levatura per potersi dire: "IO SON MEGLIO"...

Secondo me soddisfa il proprio bisogno narcisistico di sentirsi superiore, addirittura di potersi vedere meglio in un ruolo che non ha mai avuto (quello del genitore) perchè pensa che si assolva nel far giocare un pomeriggio dei bimbi...altrui!

Affrontare, riconoscere il proprio limite, che per Air è lo spasmodico bisogno di sentirsi IL MEGLIO (per non deludere le aspettative di chi? Tue, dei tuoi? :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , significa capire se si è davvero in grado di superarlo.

Rotolarsi nel fango pretendendo di rimaner puliti (questo è ciò che fai, idealizzando un futuro possibile in una storia che altro non è che una scopata!), senza voler ammettere che ci piace sporcarci, che ci libera non doversi sentir più Mr. Perfect, crea frustrazione e coazione a ripetere gli stessi atteggiamenti distruttivi.

Scrivere una mail? Naaaaa...fai di meglio! Presentati sotto casa sua, suona il campanello e dille di scendere con le valige e i figli...forse ti becchi qualche cazz.otto dall'ameba che pensi sia suo marito...ma di una cosa puoi star sicuro: LEI SPARIRA' !


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ad Air secondo me piace...vincere facile!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedy,
che la storia sarebbe arrivata a capolinea non lo nego: molti di voi m'hanno più volte aperto gli occhi sul fatto che gli amanti, spessissimo rimangono tali e niente più.
Ti posso però garantire che in tanti mesi, se avremo sc...to una decina di volte dico tanto.
Lei mente, mente a tutti. Ma credo che una verità la dica: suo marito ha carenze e lacune. E, sinceramente, le ha. E ne ha tante. Questo te lo posso garantire.
Veniamo al dunque: perchè rimane ancora con lui? Solo per i figli? E perchè non menziona quest'ultimi ogni secondo ed invece si fa scudo con loro solo quando la metto alle strette?
Il marito non cambia: una tiratina d'orecchie va a lei, che si è sposata una uomo che non le si addiceva. Una tiratina d'orecchie va ancora a lei, perchè nonostante il marito sia così, non dovrebbe tradirlo.
A lei non manca il sesso: fosse per quest'ultimo, m'avrebbe già lasciato perchè, se ti fai l'amante per sc...re (o anche per sc...re) e te lo tr..bi una volta ogni morte di papa, tagli subito i ponti.
So che vien spontaneo, da traditi, credere che ti rubino il partner ma...il calcio nel culetto dovrebbe darlo alla moglie, non a me.
Certo, sono incoerente: ho avuto a che fare con una donna poco seria quando io, invece, cerco serietà. Ma non mi sembra una traditrice seriale. Ne conosco di seriali. Questa ha trovato in me ciò che il marito non le da.
Ognuno, poi, può dire la sua sul perchè non lo lascerà mai ma preferirà tradire.
Air


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Fedy,
> che la storia sarebbe arrivata a capolinea non lo nego: molti di voi m'hanno più volte aperto gli occhi sul fatto che gli amanti, spessissimo rimangono tali e niente più.
> Ti posso però garantire che in tanti mesi, se avremo sc...to una decina di volte dico tanto.
> *Lei mente, mente a tutti. Ma credo che una verità la dica: suo marito ha carenze e lacune. E, sinceramente, le ha. E ne ha tante. Questo te lo posso garantire.*
> ...


Air, ma saranno ben CAZZ..I loro non credi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Concentrati SU DI TE!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Air, ma saranno ben CAZZ..I loro non credi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...eh, dovrei incominciare seriamente...ma questi pensieri mi logorano ed il mio 'io' passa in secondo piano...forse in trezo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...eh, dovrei incominciare seriamente...ma questi pensieri mi logorano ed il mio 'io' passa in secondo piano...forse in terzo...


_Air, stampati il post di Feddy, intendo questo >_
Originalmente inviato da *Fedifrago*  
_Ad Air secondo me piace...vincere facile! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_

_E' facile infatti misurarsi con persone con bassissima levatura per potersi dire: "IO SON MEGLIO"..._

_Secondo me soddisfa il proprio bisogno narcisistico di sentirsi superiore, addirittura di potersi vedere meglio in un ruolo che non ha mai avuto (quello del genitore) perchè pensa che si assolva nel far giocare un pomeriggio dei bimbi...altrui!_

_Affrontare, riconoscere il proprio limite, che per Air è lo spasmodico bisogno di sentirsi IL MEGLIO (per non deludere le aspettative di chi? Tue, dei tuoi? :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , significa capire se si è davvero in grado di superarlo._

_Rotolarsi nel fango pretendendo di rimaner puliti (questo è ciò che fai, idealizzando un futuro possibile in una storia che altro non è che una scopata!), senza voler ammettere che ci piace sporcarci, che ci libera non doversi sentir più Mr. Perfect, crea frustrazione e coazione a ripetere gli stessi atteggiamenti distruttivi._

_Scrivere una mail? Naaaaa...fai di meglio! Presentati sotto casa sua, suona il campanello e dille di scendere con le valige e i figli...forse ti becchi qualche cazz.otto dall'ameba che pensi sia suo marito...ma di una cosa puoi star sicuro: LEI SPARIRA' ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_

_E leggilo con calma con attenzione su carta, perché sono cose che ti abbiamo detto mille volte e che insisti a ignorare._
_Tu fai come chi dice di voler dimagrire (ma fanno uguale quelli che DICONO di voler smettere di fumare) e che quando gli si danno dei consigli per la dieta risponde parlando della politica dei supermercati che espongono cibi calorici o sofisticati e della pubblicità (i fumatori parlano dell'incoerenza dello Stato che vende il tabacco...), ma evita di affrontare non solo la dieta, ma dei disagi che lo portano a compensare con il cibo._


----------



## Old sperella (28 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...eh, dovrei incominciare seriamente...ma questi pensieri mi logorano ed il mio 'io' passa in secondo piano...forse in trezo...


Hai molto tempo libero Air ?


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Hai molto tempo libero Air ?


Si e no, dipende dai giorni, dai turni.


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Dicembre 2008)

La frittata è fatta: oggi mi ha ricontattato e le ho risposto, dicendole che ormai la mia testa ed il mio cuore sono indirizzati su un altra persona.
Non v'immaginate quanta fatica mi è costata questa cosa, perchè ora l'ho persa definitivamente (consentitemi d'usare il termine 'persa' anche se non è mai stata mia). Ora sono in uno stato di 'bassa': mi sto quasi pentendo e a fatica tengo duro. Mi si alternano i momenti: ora, per esempio, mi sento d'aver tolto un peso. Magari tra 5' scoppierò in lacrime.
Lei ha aggiunto che la notte di Natale mi pensava molto: le ho risposto che io, la notte di Natale avevo al fianco una fanciulla e non mi basta averne una che è a casa con un altro e che mi pensa.
Mi ha detto che quando fa l'amore con lui pensa a me: le ho risposto che a me non basta essere nei suoi pensieri mentre sc.pa con il marito.
Quanto sudore e quanti ripensamenti, oggi, prima di fare tutto ciò.
Non nego che siete stati voi a darmi questa forza.
Ho fin pensato d'invitarla a casa mia e, finito di tr...re, guardarla negli occhi e dirle: 'Mammina e mogliettina zoc...etta, ricordati che hai un marito e due figli'.
Ma ho optato per la non cattiveria.
Marco


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Hai fatto bene, bravo Marco!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (29 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> La frittata è fatta: oggi mi ha ricontattato e le ho risposto, dicendole che ormai la mia testa ed il mio cuore sono indirizzati su un altra persona.
> Non v'immaginate quanta fatica mi è costata questa cosa, perchè ora l'ho persa definitivamente (consentitemi d'usare il termine 'persa' anche se non è mai stata mia). Ora sono in uno stato di 'bassa': mi sto quasi pentendo e a fatica tengo duro. Mi si alternano i momenti: ora, per esempio, mi sento d'aver tolto un peso. Magari tra 5' scoppierò in lacrime.
> Lei ha aggiunto che la notte di Natale mi pensava molto: le ho risposto che io, la notte di Natale avevo al fianco una fanciulla e non mi basta averne una che è a casa con un altro e che mi pensa.
> Mi ha detto che quando fa l'amore con lui pensa a me: le ho risposto che a me non basta essere nei suoi pensieri mentre sc.pa con il marito.
> ...









Ora devi "solo" importi di *resistere*, *resistere*, *resistere* ad ogni suo certo tentativo di riportarti sotto il suo controllo ed ogni tuo certo tentativo di verificare se lei tenesse veramente a te: processi normali che invaderanno purtroppo i tuoi pensieri.
Ma tu hai in tuo possesso un'arma meravigliosa: lascia pure che i pensieri scorrano* ma ASTIENITI da ogni azione diretta a lei. Se serve cambia n. di cellulare, cambia e-mail.
Il primo periodo sarà duro ma garantisco che poi andrà sempre meglio. 
In fondo, siamo uomini o caporali??  

	
	
		
		
	


	






(* e sfogali sul forum)


----------



## Old sperella (29 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si e no, dipende dai giorni, dai turni.


Se si tratta di ossessione , avere poco tempo per pensarci ti aiuterebbe non poco .


----------



## Old sperella (29 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> La frittata è fatta: oggi mi ha ricontattato e le ho risposto, dicendole che ormai la mia testa ed il mio cuore sono indirizzati su un altra persona.
> Non v'immaginate quanta fatica mi è costata questa cosa, perchè ora l'ho persa definitivamente (consentitemi d'usare il termine 'persa' anche se non è mai stata mia). Ora sono in uno stato di 'bassa': mi sto quasi pentendo e a fatica tengo duro. Mi si alternano i momenti: ora, per esempio, mi sento d'aver tolto un peso. Magari tra 5' scoppierò in lacrime.
> Lei ha aggiunto che la notte di Natale mi pensava molto: le ho risposto che io, la notte di Natale avevo al fianco una fanciulla e non mi basta averne una che è a casa con un altro e che mi pensa.
> Mi ha detto che quando fa l'amore con lui pensa a me: le ho risposto che a me non basta essere nei suoi pensieri mentre sc.pa con il marito.
> ...


Come va oggi ? 
Non si tratta di frittata ....sarai ben stanco della situazione .
Se non ricordo male desideri una tua famiglia , e con lei non hai prospettive in tal senso , quindi hai fatto la scelta giusta per te .


----------



## Verena67 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Ma sai, alla fine mica l'ha fatta ora la scelta. E' una cosa vecchia di mesi, questi sono solo i sussulti del cadavere della loro nefasta relazione.


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Dicembre 2008)

Ora, senza polemizzare: se avessi davvero inviato una dettagliata mail al marito (nascondendomi più che altro dietro al fatto del pentimento, del rimorso per aver contribuito al tradimento), in verità cosa sarebbe successo secondo voi?
Siate sinceri e rispondete a questa precisa domanda, senza fare battute altrimenti mi perdo via.
Air


----------



## tatitati (30 Dicembre 2008)

ma davverolo faresti? dai marco lassa perdere... sei più in gamba di questo.. non lo faresti mai...


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ora, senza polemizzare: se avessi davvero inviato una dettagliata mail al marito (nascondendomi più che altro dietro al fatto del pentimento, del rimorso per aver contribuito al tradimento), in verità cosa sarebbe successo secondo voi?
> Siate sinceri e rispondete a questa precisa domanda, senza fare battute altrimenti mi perdo via.
> Air


Dipende da che tipo è il marito....


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Dicembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ma davverolo faresti? dai marco lassa perdere... sei più in gamba di questo.. non lo faresti mai...


No, non lo fatto Tatì, non l'ho fatto. E' solo una mia curiosità per capire...


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Dicembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Dipende da che tipo è il marito....


Ciao mitica, dai approfondisci un po'...
Air


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ora, senza polemizzare: se avessi davvero inviato una dettagliata mail al marito (nascondendomi più che altro dietro al fatto del pentimento, del rimorso per aver contribuito al tradimento), in verità cosa sarebbe successo secondo voi?
> Siate sinceri e rispondete a questa precisa domanda, senza fare battute altrimenti mi perdo via.
> Air


 non so cosa sarebbe successo ma la trovo una mossa dannatamente inutile, meschina e tanto ipocrita


----------



## ranatan (30 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so cosa sarebbe successo ma la trovo una mossa dannatamente inutile, meschina e tanto ipocrita


Concordissimo!


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so cosa sarebbe successo ma la trovo una mossa dannatamente *inutile, meschina e tanto ipocrita*


...inutile...non saprei. meschina ed ipocrita? Why?


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao mitica, dai approfondisci un po'...
> Air


Beh tu sai se lui è consapevole di ciò che la moglie combina in giro?
Oppure vive in un mondo fantastico laddove il suo matrimonio è perfetto e senza problemi?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Dicembre 2008)

non dimenticare che lui è quello che s'è bevuto la storia del 747 con i carrelli del supermercato....ha tresche sue e avrebbe lasciato correre, ma avrebbe fatto vedere la lettera alla miss di sicuro


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...inutile...non saprei. meschina ed ipocrita? Why?


 ipocrita è un po' tutto il tuo atteggiamento di disprezzo nei suoi confronti perché questa storia l'hai vissuta consapevolmente , meschino permetterti di entrare in un rapporto quando non ne hai nessun diritto.


----------



## ranatan (30 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ora, senza polemizzare: se avessi davvero inviato una dettagliata mail al marito (nascondendomi più che altro dietro al fatto del pentimento, del rimorso per aver contribuito al tradimento), in verità cosa sarebbe successo secondo voi?
> Siate sinceri e rispondete a questa precisa domanda, senza fare battute altrimenti mi perdo via.
> Air


Sarebbe un'azione ipocrita perchè tu lo faresti soltanto per vendetta. Per fare stare male anche qualcun altro oltre te. D'altronde lo dici tu stesso...usi il termine "nascondermi dietro al pentimento".
La vera motivazione che ti muoverebbe a fare quasta meschina azione sarebbe soltanto puro e semplice rancore (per il fatto che lei non ha scelto te!)


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ora, senza polemizzare: se avessi davvero inviato una dettagliata mail al marito (nascondendomi più che altro dietro al fatto del pentimento, del rimorso per aver contribuito al tradimento), in verità cosa sarebbe successo secondo voi?
> Siate sinceri e rispondete a questa precisa domanda, senza fare battute altrimenti mi perdo via.
> Air


io non ho ancora capito cosa vuoi tu da questa tipa. 
la ami o è solo orgoglio ferito il tuo?


----------



## Old Raffaella (30 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ora, senza polemizzare: se avessi davvero inviato una dettagliata mail al marito (nascondendomi più che altro dietro al fatto del pentimento, del rimorso per aver contribuito al tradimento), in verità cosa sarebbe successo secondo voi?
> Siate sinceri e rispondete a questa precisa domanda, senza fare battute altrimenti mi perdo via.
> Air


Se vuoi ti dico cosa è accaduto a me che questa cosa l'ho fatta....

Alla fine loro due si sono lasciati, lui mi ha cercato ma l'uomo che IN QUEL MOMENTO mi voleva non era l'uomo di cui mi ero innamorata: ho trovato una persona distrutta (acnhe se... alla fine... chie è cause del suo mal pianga sè stesso), demotivata, triste... POVERA (dato che lei gli ha anche portato via gran parte dei suoi beni e del suo reddito)....

Quidi lascia stare... non serva aniente: se una persona ti vuole moverà autonomamente i suoi passi verso di te.... Crudere ma vero.

Beso

Raff


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti dico cosa è accaduto a me che questa cosa l'ho fatta....
> 
> Alla fine loro due si sono lasciati, lui mi ha cercato ma l'uomo che IN QUEL MOMENTO mi voleva non era l'uomo di cui mi ero innamorata: ho trovato una persona distrutta (acnhe se... alla fine... chie è cause del suo mal pianga sè stesso), demotivata, triste... POVERA (dato che lei gli ha anche portato via gran parte dei suoi beni e del suo reddito)....
> 
> ...


Alla faccia! l'unico aggettivo sottolineato usando le lettere maiuscole è povera...ammappela che personcina devi essere.. 
le mie congratulazioni...


----------



## ranatan (30 Dicembre 2008)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti dico cosa è accaduto a me che questa cosa l'ho fatta....
> 
> Alla fine loro due si sono lasciati, lui mi ha cercato ma l'uomo che IN QUEL MOMENTO mi voleva non era l'uomo di cui mi ero innamorata: ho trovato una persona distrutta (acnhe se... alla fine... chie è cause del suo mal pianga sè stesso), demotivata, triste... POVERA (dato che lei gli ha anche portato via gran parte dei suoi beni e del suo reddito)....
> 
> ...


E non ti ha saccagnata di botte?


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E non ti ha saccagnata di botte?


scusa ma non sarebbe stato inutile, meschino e ipocrita?
ok lascia stare la polemica, ma non capisco perchè qualcosa che incontra la nostra sensibilità è negativo, mentre quando non lo fa anche una saccagnata è lecita. e bada bene, se se le fosse sul serio meritate sarei pure d'accordo...


----------



## ranatan (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> scusa ma non sarebbe stato inutile, meschino e ipocrita?
> ok lascia stare la polemica, ma non capisco perchè qualcosa che incontra la nostra sensibilità è negativo, mentre quando non lo fa anche una saccagnata è lecita. e bada bene, se se le fosse sul serio meritate sarei pure d'accordo...


Perchè io, se fossi stata la moglie, l'avrei fatto.
Credo che se me la fossi trovata davanti (o forse sarei addiruttura andata a prenderla) due sberle...anzi, no, un bel calcio nel culo, glielo avrei dato.
Mio marito sarebbe probabilmente alla porta. Ma non avrei sopportato appunto, l'iprocrisia di questa persona, che, credendo di fare il mio bene, mi fa un simile regalo!


----------



## ranatan (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> scusa ma non sarebbe stato inutile, meschino e ipocrita?
> ok lascia stare la polemica, ma non capisco perchè qualcosa che incontra la nostra sensibilità è negativo, mentre quando non lo fa anche una saccagnata è lecita. e bada bene, se se le fosse sul serio meritate sarei pure d'accordo...


Ah e beninteso che non sto parlando di lui...ma della consorte, così tanto carinamente avvertita delle porcate del marito.
Lui ha le sue belle colpe, ci macherebbe pure che alzasse le mani!


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Perchè io, se fossi stata la moglie, l'avrei fatto.
> Credo che se me la fossi trovata davanti (o forse sarei addiruttura andata a prenderla) due sberle...anzi, no, un bel calcio nel culo, glielo avrei dato.
> Mio marito sarebbe probabilmente alla porta. Ma non avrei sopportato appunto, l'iprocrisia di questa persona, che, credendo di fare il mio bene, mi fa un simile regalo!


ranatan ma lui l'ha cercata, non la moglie...


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ah e beninteso che non sto parlando di lui...ma della consorte, così tanto carinamente avvertita delle porcate del marito.
> Lui ha le sue belle colpe, ci macherebbe pure che alzasse le mani!


ok avevo travisato...


----------



## ranatan (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ranatan ma lui l'ha cercata, non la moglie...


Si. E' vero. Avevo letto male, ero stata fuorviata dall'aggettivo POVERA.
Va beh, allora ritiro. Lui è stato rovinato ma se l'è cercata mettendosi con lei...che a quanto pare è capace di cose simili.


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Si. E' vero. Avevo letto male, ero stata fuorviata dall'aggettivo POVERA.
> Va beh, allora ritiro. Lui è stato rovinato ma se l'è cercata mettendosi con lei...che a quanto pare è capace di cose simili.


si, andando oltre però..se avessi un'amante che amo e che dice di amarmi e lascio mia moglie e però la mia amante mi viene a dire che non sono l'uomo più l'uomo di cui si era innamorata perchè sono diventato povero (ok anche altre cose ma evidentemente la più importante è quella perchè messa in evidenza rispetto alle altre) una saccagnatina gliela dò anche io....


----------



## Verena67 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non ho ancora capito cosa vuoi tu da questa tipa.
> la ami o è solo orgoglio ferito il tuo?


 
avrebbero litigato e poi fatto pace. E tu saresti finito definitivamente nel dimenticatoio.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti dico cosa è accaduto a me che questa cosa l'ho fatta....
> 
> *Alla fine loro due si sono lasciati, lui mi ha cercato ma l'uomo che IN QUEL MOMENTO mi voleva non era l'uomo di cui mi ero innamorata: ho trovato una persona distrutta (acnhe se... alla fine... chie è cause del suo mal pianga sè stesso), demotivata, triste... POVERA (dato che lei gli ha anche portato via gran parte dei suoi beni e del suo reddito)....*
> 
> ...


Raffaella...a volte sei inquietante.


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Raffaella...a volte sei inquietante.


Verena...a volte sei troppo buona.


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2008)

ricapitolando una volta che lui si è reso "spontaneamente " disponibile a raffaella non andava più perché non aveva più le ali dell'amante   impossibile ed era rimasto pateticamente a nudo  come lombrico al sole.
questo di sicuro è un calesse, non è amore
e in nome di questa misera cosa si distrugge un altro rapporto.brutta responsabilità


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ricapitolando una volta che lui si è reso "spontaneamente " disponibile a raffaella non andava più perché non aveva più le ali dell'amante   impossibile ed era rimasto pateticamente a nudo  come lombrico al sole.
> questo di sicuro è un calesse, non è amore
> e in nome di questa misera cosa si distrugge un altro rapporto.brutta responsabilità


mi pare che non vi sia segno di responsabilità in quello che è stato raccontato...anzi, a me pare (e potrei sbagliarmi) un senso di "disprezzo"...


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non ho ancora capito cosa vuoi tu da questa tipa.
> la ami o è solo orgoglio ferito il tuo?


E' orgoglio ferito e voglia di rivalsa. Ti risponde bene Raffaella:



Raffaella ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti dico cosa è accaduto a me che questa cosa l'ho fatta....
> 
> Alla fine loro due si sono lasciati, lui mi ha cercato ma l'uomo che IN QUEL MOMENTO mi voleva non era l'uomo di cui mi ero innamorata: ho trovato una persona distrutta (acnhe se... alla fine... chie è cause del suo mal pianga sè stesso), demotivata, triste... POVERA (dato che lei gli ha anche portato via gran parte dei suoi beni e del suo reddito)....
> 
> ...


E come si vede, di amore non c'è neanche l'ombra.


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

*vulvia*

*posso anche sbagliarm*i, ma Air non ha mai parlato di scrivere al marito affinchè si lasciassero e lei si metta con lui...almeno non in questo thread...


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mi pare che non vi sia segno di responsabilità in quello che è stato raccontato...anzi, a me pare (e potrei sbagliarmi) un senso di "disprezzo"...


leggo spesso ,da parte degli amanti, il disprezzo per "la coppia " e per le ovvie carenze, falsità, inganni che l'attraversano...dimenticando di essere in un ruolo ancora più intriso di ipocrisie e paradossi


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> leggo spesso ,da parte degli amanti, il disprezzo per "la coppia " e per le ovvie carenze, falsità, inganni che l'attraversano...dimenticando di essere in un ruolo ancora più intriso di ipocrisie e paradossi


ok, ma qui si parla solo di lui che ha mollato ed è diventato POVERO...altro che ipocrisa e paradossi..evito di scrivere l'aggettivo giusto per l'amante, ma puoi immaginarlo....


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ora, senza polemizzare: se avessi davvero inviato una dettagliata mail al marito (nascondendomi più che altro dietro al fatto del pentimento, del rimorso per aver contribuito al tradimento), in verità cosa sarebbe successo secondo voi?
> Siate sinceri e rispondete a questa precisa domanda, senza fare battute altrimenti mi perdo via.
> Air


Secondo me, nella migliore delle ipotesi questa tua azione avrebbe avuto un effetto "coalizzante" dei due coniugi contro il terzo _cattivo_ che si intromette a distruggere il loro rapporto.. lo leggi anche tu quante volte succede, no?

Nel caso il marito invece, dopo una notizia simile, nel tempo, decidesse di lasciare la fedifraga (bada, non sarebbe lei a lasciarlo, perchè l'avrebbe già fatto e non ne ha alcuna intenzione), saresti tu a non volere lei perchè nè la stimi, nè ti fidi, nè la ami.
Cosa te ne fai allora di questa "vendetta"?? Lasciala al suo modo di portare avanti il suo matrimonio e tu guarda avanti, rifletti da cosa servono a distoglierti questi casini.


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ricapitolando una volta che lui si è reso "spontaneamente " disponibile a raffaella non andava più perché non aveva più le ali dell'amante impossibile ed era rimasto pateticamente a nudo come lombrico al sole.
> questo di sicuro è un calesse, non è amore
> e in nome di questa misera cosa si distrugge un altro rapporto.brutta responsabilità


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> *posso anche sbagliarm*i, ma Air non ha mai parlato di scrivere al marito affinchè si lasciassero e lei si metta con lui...almeno non in questo thread...


Infatti ho parlato di "orgoglio" (che però è sicuro che si costruisce o si recupera in modi "altri" rispetto alla vendetta) e rivalsa.

Di certo la propria dignità non sta in telefonate, messaggi o e-mail da inviare al tradito per informarlo di cosa poi? Che abbiamo bisogno di questi mezzi per affermare la nostra esistenza al "mondo"??

Il silenzio e un bel punto e a capo è il primo passo per "ricominciare" da noi stessi.

Amen


----------



## ranatan (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si, andando oltre però..se avessi un'amante che amo e che dice di amarmi e lascio mia moglie e però la mia amante mi viene a dire che non sono l'uomo più l'uomo di cui si era innamorata perchè sono diventato povero (ok anche altre cose ma evidentemente la più importante è quella perchè messa in evidenza rispetto alle altre) una saccagnatina gliela dò anche io....


Sono per la non violenza maschile...meglio una sputacchiata!


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sono per la non violenza maschile...meglio una sputacchiata!


ma anche una sputacchiata allo specchio verso se stesso, così la prossima volta ci pensa prima di buttare nel cesso un rapporto pluriennale con tanta superficialità (perchè non venitemi a dire che una che non ti vuole più perchè non sei brillante e benestante come prima, non ti ha dato qualche indizio sulle "qualità" che maggiormente apprezzava di te... :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sono per la non violenza maschile...meglio una sputacchiata!


questa diversa visione del mondo tra maschile e femminile la trovo francamente puerile e razzista...


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ma anche una sputacchiata allo specchio verso se stesso, così la prossima volta ci pensa prima di buttare nel cesso un rapporto pluriennale con tanta superficialità (*perchè non venitemi a dire che una che non ti vuole più perchè non sei brillante e benestante come prima, non ti ha dato qualche indizio sulle "qualità" che maggiormente apprezzava di te...* :condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'è anche questa possibilità tra le tante, la tua sicurezza in questo come fosse una formula matematica mi inquieta devo dire...


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Infatti ho parlato di "orgoglio" (che però è sicuro che si costruisce o si recupera in modi "altri" rispetto alla vendetta) e rivalsa.
> 
> Di certo la propria dignità non sta in telefonate, messaggi o e-mail da inviare al tradito per informarlo di cosa poi? Che abbiamo bisogno di questi mezzi per affermare la nostra esistenza al "mondo"??
> 
> ...


ma per te! ma mi spiegheresti (dimostrandomelo...eheh) per quale assurdo motivo per chiunque debba essre così...ci sono casi e casi, persone e persone...e tu non venirmi a dire che siamo tutti uguali ..perchè sta di fatto che A ME ha AIUTATO e questa è una verità incontrovertibile.. e l'unico modo per renderla una non verità  sta nel sostituirsi (e in questo caso a me) alle persone e alle loro "sensazioni" ed "emozioni"


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma per te! ma mi spiegheresti (dimostrandomelo...eheh) per quale assurdo motivo per chiunque debba essre così...ci sono casi e casi, persone e persone...e tu non venirmi a dire che siamo tutti uguali ..perchè sta di fatto che A ME ha AIUTATO e questa è una verità incontrovertibile.. e l'unico modo per renderla una non verità sta nel sostituirsi (e in questo caso a me) alle persone e alle loro "sensazioni" ed "emozioni"


 rimanendo in generale , però , concordo sul fatto che questo genere di vendette non servono a nulla , siano perdite di tempo e facciano male a tutti.
non è buonismo...sono dell'opinione che sprecare anche solo un attimo del proprio tempo in azioni "negative"  sia un insulto alla propria intelligenza.


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> c'è anche questa possibilità tra le tante, la tua sicurezza in questo come fosse una formula matematica *mi inquieta* devo dire...


pazienza.. che ti devo dire?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Forse faccio parte della schiera dei "risvegliati" alla Sacks..


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> rimanendo in generale , però , concordo sul fatto che questo genere di vendette non servono a nulla , siano perdite di tempo e facciano male a tutti.
> non è buonismo...sono dell'opinione che sprecare anche solo un attimo del proprio tempo in azioni "negative"  sia un insulto alla propria intelligenza.


anche qui.. a me è stata utile, a me non ha fatto male, trovo che non sia stata una perdita di tempo, trovo che sia stata "giusta" e non negativa, e non ho insultato la mia intelligenza..quindi come la mettiamo?
credo che l'unico modo per controbattere a questo sia solo dire che io sarei uno "spostato" e che ho percezioni "sbagliate" su di me e su ciò che sono i miei comportamenti, in definitiva che sento me stesso in un modo che non è inerente alla realtà...me le sono anche fatte queste domande, e diverse volte, e la risposta a è no, le mie percezioni sono corrette e lo sono PER ME e non necessariamente per il resto dell'umanità....


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> pazienza.. che ti devo dire?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non so cos'è la Sacks e i relativi "risvegliati"...delucidaziooni?


----------



## ranatan (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> questa diversa visione del mondo tra maschile e femminile la trovo francamente puerile e razzista...


Ma, sai com'è! Se ricevo uno schiaffo da un uomo alto un metro e ottanta che pesa 80 kg credo che il mio povero nasino potrebbe rimanere aprticolarmente offeso...e inoltre non credo che riuscirei a reagire.
Se lo ricevo da una signorina come me penso di poermi difendere e male che vada avrà giusto qualche maccone!
Se per te è puerile credere che l'uomo sia, fisicaemnte più forte di una donna, non so che dirti.
Il mondo è bello perchè è vario...e ognuno ha il diritto di pensarla come crede!


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma, sai com'è! Se ricevo uno schiaffo da un uomo alto un metro e ottanta che pesa 80 kg credo che il mio povero nasino potrebbe rimanere aprticolarmente offeso...e inoltre non credo che riuscirei a reagire.
> Se lo ricevo da una signorina come me penso di poermi difendere e male che vada avrà giusto qualche maccone!
> Se per te è puerile credere che l'uomo sia, fisicaemnte più forte di una donna, non so che dirti.
> Il mondo è bello perchè è vario...e ognuno ha il diritto di pensarla come crede!


ci sono anche le donne alte 1,80 e ben forti e non mettendo limite alla provvidenza anche qualcuna che probabilmente fisicamente è più forte di me...


----------



## ranatan (30 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ma anche una sputacchiata allo specchio verso se stesso, così la prossima volta ci pensa prima di buttare nel cesso un rapporto pluriennale con tanta superficialità (perchè non venitemi a dire che una che non ti vuole più perchè non sei brillante e benestante come prima, non ti ha dato qualche indizio sulle "qualità" che maggiormente apprezzava di te... :condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo lo penso anche io.
Ma è anche vero che le persone possono fingere bene e ingannare...soprattutto nei primi tempi di frequentazione


----------



## ranatan (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ci sono anche le donne alte 1,80 e ben forti e non mettendo limite alla provvidenza anche qualcuna che probabilmente fisicamente è più forte di me...


Ve beh, se vuoi polemizzare (cosa che fra l'altro ti riesce di incanto), allora ci sono anche donne minutissime che stanno con uomini giganti.
Se ricevono loro uno schiaffo altro che naso rotto!
E poi, ma siiiiiii...evviva l'uguaglianza!


----------



## Old Raffaella (30 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Si. E' vero. Avevo letto male, ero stata fuorviata dall'aggettivo POVERA.
> Va beh, allora ritiro. Lui è stato rovinato ma se l'è cercata mettendosi con lei...che a quanto pare è capace di cose simili.


 
bè... magari dopo sette anni di agonia ero anche un po' fuori di testa... no? (a prescindere la storia da chi l'ha cercata o meno)....

certo che mi sono pentita... ma non della mail... di essermi cacciata in una storia del ca...o come quella!!

Passato più di un anno... vi garantisco che DOCUMENTI ALLA MANO alla fine la persona meno schifosa ero io..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Raff


----------



## ranatan (30 Dicembre 2008)

Raffaella ha detto:


> bè... magari dopo sette anni di agonia ero anche un po' fuori di testa... no? (a prescindere la storia da chi l'ha cercata o meno)....
> 
> certo che mi sono pentita... ma non della mail... di essermi cacciata in una storia del ca...o come quella!!
> 
> ...


Non metto in dubbio che lui non fosse il massimo. Ma lo sapevi no?
Se hai documenti che lo dimostrano perchè non te ne sei accorta prima e hai dovuto far passare 7 anni?
Ma tu hai scritto a sua moglie per vendetta, o per tenertelo?


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ve beh, se vuoi polemizzare (cosa che fra l'altro ti riesce di incanto), allora ci sono anche donne minutissime che stanno con uomini giganti.
> Se ricevono loro uno schiaffo altro che naso rotto!
> E poi, ma siiiiiii...evviva l'uguaglianza!


no, non voglio polemizzare...ti senti di escludere un'ipotesi del genere?
ammazza che certezze (e definiscono me granitico..mah!)
e si!!!!!!! evviva l'uguaglianza!!!!!!!! (senza la tua palese ironia)
e poi è veramente fastidioso definire qualcuno polemico quando questi non la pensa allo stesso modo e oltretutto quando mettono in campo esempi concreti a cui non si può controbattere se non con il "io non la penso così".


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma per te! ma mi spiegheresti (dimostrandomelo...eheh) per quale assurdo motivo per chiunque debba essre così...ci sono casi e casi, persone e persone...e tu non venirmi a dire che siamo tutti uguali ..perchè sta di fatto che A ME ha AIUTATO e questa è una verità incontrovertibile.. e l'unico modo per renderla una non verità sta nel sostituirsi (e in questo caso a me) alle persone e alle loro "sensazioni" ed "emozioni"


Non ho mai detto che per chiunque debba essere così. Io mi limito a esprimere il mio punto di vista in merito poi ognuno è libero di gestire i propri rapporti come crede. 

Non conosco la tua storia ma se a te ha aiutato scrivere al tradito, buon per te. A me, anche se la rabbia e l'umiliazione provata non la scorderò mai, non è passato neanche di striscio per la mente.. sarebbe stato soltanto inutile.
Pensa che lo ******* mi ha inviato gli auguri anche quest'anno, non ricevendo mai una risposta da parte mia. Io so che l'ha tradit con me e dopo di me sono certa che ce ne sono state altre.. quella donna non può non sapere con chi sta (non entro in particolari ma sono convinta che sa chi è il suo "pollo").. detto ciò:

1- che diritto ho io di informarla di qualcosa che gestisce già a "modo suo"?
2- che vantaggio mi porterebbe andare a definire quel che secondo me dovrebbe essere il modo giusto per lei di affrontare la questione?

Una domanda per te:
dopo che hai informato il tradito di quanto stronza è stata con te la sua compagna, quindi dopo aver colpito uno che non ha responsabilità nei tuoi confronti, come ti senti? Soddisfatto perchè almeno indirettamente, forse, hai colpito il bersaglio della tua rabbia??

Boh


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Dicembre 2008)

consiglio una trombata con la mammina e mogliettina
con sputo finale (dove decidi tu) in segno di disprezzo pero'


----------



## ranatan (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no, non voglio polemizzare...ti senti di escludere un'ipotesi del genere?
> ammazza che certezze (e definiscono me granitico..mah!)
> e si!!!!!!! evviva l'uguaglianza!!!!!!!! (senza la tua palese ironia)
> e poi è veramente fastidioso definire qualcuno polemico quando questi non la pensano allo stesso modo e oltretutto quando mettono in campo esempi concreti a cui non si può controbattere se non con il "io non la penso così".


Sicuramente esistono donne alte 1.80 che stanno con uomini che sfiorano appena il metro e settanta.
Io non ne conosco personalmente! E non puoi non dire che sono comunque la minoranza...la nettissima minoranza!
E ti definisco polemico perchè stai sempre a guardare il pelo nell'uovo!
Odio la violenza, maschile o femminile che sia. Dico solo, che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, è difficile che una donna possa fare veramente male ad un uomo mollandogli una cinquina!


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non so cos'è la Sacks e i relativi "risvegliati"...delucidaziooni?


era una metafora

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliver_Sacks


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

*Air*

Condivido chi ti ha risposto che molto probabilmente la cosa verrebbe metabolizzata dalla coppia, magari rafforzandola.
E' una tua presunzione assurda voler credere che la storia con te (che tu stesso riconosci essersi limitata a pochissimi incontri carnali...) sia stata più di quello che è stata ...poco più di un'altra palestra...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Riconosco che le espressioni usate da Raffaella sono interpretabili come avete fatto, ma la sua storia è stata davvero drammatica.
Le osservazioni su una persona che ha fatto tanto soffrire (la storia è rintracciabile nel forum, ma temo che allora Raffaella non fosse registrata) non possono che essere caricate di disprezzo e di desiderio di rimpicciolire ancor più chi è stato tanto misero con tutti.
Non credo che la moglie penserà cose diverse di lui pur avendo condiviso con lui ben più di Raffaella.


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Questo lo penso anche io.
> Ma è anche vero che le persone possono fingere bene e ingannare...soprattutto nei primi tempi di frequentazione


Senza dubbio ma non si ha sempre a che fare con dei trasformisti professionisti.. se uno vuole vedere, vede.


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto che per chiunque debba essere così. Io mi limito a esprimere il mio punto di vista in merito poi ognuno è libero di gestire i propri rapporti come crede.
> 
> Non conosco la tua storia ma se a te ha aiutato scrivere al tradito, buon per te. A me, anche se la rabbia e l'umiliazione provata non la scorderò mai, non è passato neanche di striscio per la mente.. sarebbe stato soltanto inutile.
> Pensa che lo ******* mi ha inviato gli auguri anche quest'anno, non ricevendo mai una risposta da parte mia. Io so che l'ha tradit con me e dopo di me sono certa che ce ne sono state altre.. quella donna non può non sapere con chi sta (non entro in particolari ma sono convinta che sa chi è il suo "pollo").. detto ciò:
> ...


mai detto di aver fatto una cosa del genere ma di essermi vendicato.
e ribadisco una cosa che ho già scritto...non in tutte le situazioni è d'uopo...
anche perchè io non ho parlato di indirizzare la mia rabbia verso qualcuno (e non dico che la componente rabbia non esista ma nel mio caso come POTREBBE essere anche di chiunque altro, ma anche di nessun altro sulla terra, è stata secondaria)


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> era una metafora
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliver_Sacks


che era una metafora l'avevo capito...non si apre il link..forse ti riferisci alla storia descrita nel fim con De Niro in "Risvegli"?


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sicuramente esistono donne alte 1.80 che stanno con uomini che sfiorano appena il metro e settanta.
> Io non ne conosco personalmente! E non puoi non dire che sono comunque la minoranza...la nettissima minoranza!
> E ti definisco polemico perchè stai sempre a guardare il pelo nell'uovo!
> Odio la violenza, maschile o femminile che sia. Dico solo, che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, è difficile che una donna possa fare veramente male ad un uomo mollandogli una cinquina!


omadonnina santa...bene..la mia ex moglie pesa (credo ancora sia così) non più di 50 kg...miha tirato una pizza e mi ha fatto uscire il sangue dal naso (sono io una merdaccia d'uomo? è possibile) e sono alto tra il 1,75 e 1,80 cm (gobbetta permettendo) e peso sui 75..quindi? credi che non mi abbia VERAMENTE fatto male?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> che era una metafora l'avevo capito...non si apre il link..forse ti riferisci alla storia descrita nel fim con De Niro in "Risvegli"?


 Sì


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mai detto di aver fatto una cosa del genere ma di essermi vendicato.
> e ribadisco una cosa che ho già scritto...non in tutte le situazioni è d'uopo...
> anche perchè io non ho parlato di indirizzare la mia rabbia verso qualcuno (e non dico che la componente rabbia non esista ma nel mio caso come POTREBBE essere anche di chiunque altro, ma anche di nessun altro sulla terra, è stata secondaria)


Io principalmente in questo thread ho risposto alle questioni poste da Air così come lui le ha espresse visto che ha chiesto pareri e consigli.
Del tuo caso e della tua "vendetta" non so nulla e se la tua vicenda non ha i connotati di quella di Air non ho elementi per dare un parere.


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì


ok....grazie
sono stupido, perchè la metafora comunque non l'ho capita...


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Io principalmente in questo thread ho risposto alle questioni poste da Air così come lui le ha espresse visto che ha chiesto pareri e consigli.
> Del tuo caso e della tua "vendetta" non so nulla e se la tua vicenda non ha i connotati di quella di Air non ho elementi per dare un parere.


orbene, allora..esiste un caso (ipotizziamo), almeno uno, per cui un'amante potrebbe essere da te "giustificato" se non "avvalorato" nel suo "desiderio" di vendetta?


----------



## ranatan (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> omadonnina santa...bene..la mia ex moglie pesa (credo ancora sia così) non più di 50 kg...miha tirato una pizza e mi ha fatto uscire il sangue dal naso (sono io una merdaccia d'uomo? è possibile) e sono alto tra il 1,75 e 1,80 cm (gobbetta permettendo) e peso sui 75..quindi? credi che non mi abbia VERAMENTE fatto male?


Hai ragione. D'altronde si legge continuamente di uomini pestati dalle proprie mogli. Ci sono i pronto soccorso pieni. Per non parlare delle aggressioni per strada...uomini immobilizzati e violentati da donne forzutissime. Poveri, non riescono a difendersi!
Ironia a parte è proprio vero che non ci capiamo assolutamente. Tu, in quel preciso frangente, avresti potuto ridarle il ceffone e le avresti fatto ben più male di quanto lei ha fatto a te. Avresti potuto difenderti, ma non l'hai fatto forse proprio perchè sapevi di essere fisicamente più forte. 
Se aveste cominciato a menarvi lei non avrebbe avuto possibilità.
E se lei avesse continuato ad infierire a te sarebbe bastato immobilizzarla per far terminare il "massacro"
Prima hai detto che sono razzista a pensare che sia peggio la violenza maschile. Penso che, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, l'uomo sia fisicamente (parlo di forza) superiore alla donna. Quindi, se per te questo è razzismo, si, allora lo sono!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Hai ragione. D'altronde si legge continuamente di uomini pestati dalle proprie mogli. Ci sono i pronto soccorso pieni. Per non parlare delle aggressioni per strada...uomini immobilizzati e violentati da donne forzutissime. Poveri, non riescono a difendersi!
> Ironia a parte è proprio vero che non ci capiamo assolutamente. Tu, in quel preciso frangente, avresti potuto ridarle il ceffone e le avresti fatto ben più male di quanto lei ha fatto a te. Avresti potuto difenderti, ma non l'hai fatto forse proprio perchè sapevi di essere fisicamente più forte.
> Se aveste cominciato a menarvi lei non avrebbe avuto possibilità.
> E se lei avesse continuato ad infierire a te sarebbe bastato immobilizzarla per far terminare il "massacro"
> Prima hai detto che sono razzista a pensare che sia peggio la violenza maschile. Penso che, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, l'uomo sia fisicamente (parlo di forza) superiore alla donna. Quindi, se per te questo è razzismo, si, allora lo sono!


* Concordo.*

Questo non toglie che si possa far più male con altri mezzi.
Mio marito non solo non si è mai permesso un minimo atto di violenza fisica, ma neppure verbale, ma ho fatto molto, molto male. So che questa parte è O.T.


----------



## ranatan (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> * Concordo.*
> 
> Questo non toglie che si possa far più male con altri mezzi.
> Mio marito non solo non si è mai permesso un minimo atto di violenza fisica, ma neppure verbale, ma ho fatto molto, molto male. So che questa parte è O.T.


Cara Persa, ma certo che si può fare male anche in altro modo. Più male non lo so. Dipende dal tipo di aggressione subita.
Vado anche io OT...ho avuto in passato un'amica massacrata di botte dal fidanzato (in realtà era una conoscente con una storia assurda alle spalle). Una cosa del genere lascia ferite profonde, oltre che nel fisico, anche nel profondo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> orbene, allora..esiste un caso (ipotizziamo), almeno uno, per cui un'amante potrebbe essere da te "giustificato" se non "avvalorato" nel suo "desiderio" di vendetta?


Io mi auguro di avere vendetta, ma non attuo nulla per ottenerla perché non credo nella sua efficacia (come Air che non è convinto, altrimenti la mail, l'avrebbe già mandata) e vedere fallire una vendetta è un boomerang.
Poi cosa ognuno trva adeguato è personale.
Ricordo la fine de "La stangata" in cui i protagoniste (Redford e Newman) osservano che la vendetta riuscita non è comunque abbastanza, però ...non è stata male...


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Hai ragione. D'altronde si legge continuamente di uomini pestati dalle proprie mogli. Ci sono i pronto soccorso pieni. Per non parlare delle aggressioni per strada...uomini immobilizzati e violentati da donne forzutissime. Poveri, non riescono a difendersi!
> Ironia a parte è proprio vero che non ci capiamo assolutamente. Tu, in quel preciso frangente, avresti potuto ridarle il ceffone e le avresti fatto ben più male di quanto lei ha fatto a te. Avresti potuto difenderti, ma non l'hai fatto forse proprio perchè sapevi di essere fisicamente più forte.
> Se aveste cominciato a menarvi lei non avrebbe avuto possibilità.
> E se lei avesse continuato ad infierire a te sarebbe bastato immobilizzarla per far terminare il "massacro"
> Prima hai detto che sono razzista a pensare che sia peggio la violenza maschile. Penso che l'uomo sia fisicamente (parlo di forza) superiore alla donna. Quindi, se per te questo è razzismo, si, allora lo sono!


senti ranatan, questo discorso mi pare l'abbiamo già fatto (mi pare anche proprio con te) fino allo sfinimento per post e post quindi ti riscrivo e magari stavolta riesco a farmi capire...
MA HO MAI PARLATO DI MASSACRARE QUALCUNO? MAI PARLATO DI FAR ANDARE QUALCUNO AL PS? MAI GIUSTIFICATO VIOLENZE DOMESTICHE CHE GENERALEMNTE SONO RIPETUTE PER ANNI E ANNI? MAI PARLATO DI AGGRESSIONI PER STRADA?
vedi di non mettermi in bocca cose che non penso e che non ho scritto perchè se le pensassi le scriverei e così non è MAI stato...
ti meriti una pizza e una sputazzata in faccia prima che io me ne vada definitivamente e faccia esattamente quello che vulvia ha descritto bene? si lo faccio, e senza per questo rendermi responsabile o giustificare nessun massacro, aggressioni domestiche o per strada da parte di chichessia, uomo, donna, babbuino o canguro australiano...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Cara Persa, ma certo che si può fare male anche in altro modo. Più male non lo so. Dipende dal tipo di aggressione subita.
> Vado anche io OT...ho avuto in passato un'amica massacrata di botte dal fidanzato (in realtà era una conoscente con una storia assurda alle spalle). Una cosa del genere lascia ferite profonde, oltre che nel fisico, anche nel profondo.


 Ma è una cosa che avrei fronteggiato e che non avrei permesso, avrei chiuso immediatamente. Invece...


----------



## ranatan (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> senti reanatan, questo discorso mi pare l'abbiamo già fatto (mi pare anche proprio con te) finoi allo sfiunimento per post e post quindi ti riscrivo e magari stavolta riesco a farmi capire...
> MA HO MAI PARLATO DI MASSACRARE QUALCUNO? MAI PARLATO DI FAR ANDARE QUALCUNO AL PS? MAI GIUSTIFICATO VIOLENZE DOMESTICHE CHE GENERALEMNTE SONO RIPETUTE PER ANNI E ANNI? MAI PARLATO DI AGGRESSIONI PER STRADA?
> vedi di non mettermi in bocca cose che non penso e che non ho scritto perchè se le pensassi le scriverei e così non è MAI stato...
> ti meriti una pizza e una sputazzata in faccia prima che io me ne vada definitivamente e faccia esattamente quello che vulvia ha descritto bene? si lo faccio, e senza per questo rendermi responsabile o giustificare nessun massacro, aggressioni domestiche o per strada da parte di chichessia, uomo, donna, babbuino o canguro australiano...


Non ne hai mai parlato con me (se di violenza stai parlando). Se invece ti riferisci alla discussione di qualche girno fa sul rispondere con offese alle offese, allora si, ne aevamo parlato fino allo sfinimento.
Ma non ci capiamo, nulla di male. Abbiamo semplicemente punti di vista difefrenti. IO non iudico te e tu non farlo con me. Per cui il razzista e puerile che mi hai sputacchiato addosso te lo puoi anche tenere! 
In ogni modo, dato che andremmo avanti per innumerevoli post, rimango coerente a quando dico che mi annoio facilmente e chiudo il discoro.
Aloa!


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi auguro di avere vendetta, ma non attuo nulla per ottenerla perché non credo nella sua efficacia (come Air che non è convinto, altrimenti la mail, l'avrebbe già mandata) e vedere fallire una vendetta è un boomerang.
> Poi cosa ognuno trva adeguato è personale.
> Ricordo la fine de "La stangata" in cui i protagoniste (Redford e Newman) osservano che la vendetta riuscita non è comunque abbastanza, però ...non è stata male...


ok..perfetto...ma questo attiene alle cose del mondo..se sei un adulto valuterai i pro e i contro (e non è che serve prendersi un anno sabbatico di raccoglimento in meditazione zen per farlo) e valuti se ne "vale la pena" o no...se così non sarà ti sarai preso le tue responsabilità e se stai peggio ancora di quanto stessi prima te lo smazzerai da solo/a e compagnia cantante come dice *bene* vulvia


----------



## ranatan (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma è una cosa che avrei fronteggiato e che non avrei permesso, avrei chiuso immediatamente. Invece...


Persa, deve averti fatto davvero male tuo marito.
Non conosco bene la tua storia ma ho intuito dai tuoi post.
Un bacio grosso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Persa, deve averti fatto davvero male tuo marito.
> Non conosco bene la tua storia ma ho intuito dai tuoi post.
> Un bacio grosso


Grazie cara.
Più che altro è stato schizofrenico: con me tuttaltra persona da come era/è.


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non ne hai mai parlato con me (se di violenza stai parlando). Ne sono quasi sicura.
> In ogni modo, dato che andremmo avanti per innumerevoli post, rimango coerente a quando dico che mi annoio facilmente e chiudo il discoro.
> Aloa!


sono d'accordo, ma la prossima volta cerca di rimanere in tema e non far passare un discorso semplice in un discorso da neonazista..se ne hai incontrati mi dispiace, ma di certo non  ne hai incontrati parlando come..
aloa pure a te..


----------



## ranatan (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, ma la prossima volta cerca di rimanere in tema e non far passare un discorso semplice in un discorso da neonazista..se ne hai incontrati mi dispiace, ma di certo non ne hai incontrati parlando come..
> aloa pure a te..


Questa è l'ultima e poi veramente chiudo!
Tu mi hai dato della puerile e della razzista (i miei discorsi sul dare o meno ceffoni). Mi sono semplicemente spiegata. Non sono andata fuori tema. 
La vediamo in modo diverso. Succede!


----------



## ranatan (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Grazie cara.
> Più che altro è stato schizofrenico: con me tuttaltra persona da come era/è.


Ti considero una persona veramente intelligente. Lo dico davvero e senza voler fare falsi complimenti.
Un in bocca al lupo sincero per un ottimo 2009!


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Questa è l'ultima e poi veramente chiudo!
> Tu mi hai dato della puerile e della razzista (i miei discorsi). Mi sono semplicemente spiegata. Non sono andata fuori tema.
> La vediamo in modo diverso. Succede!


no, la vediamo nella stessa maniera, se si parla di massacri, pronti soccorsi, nasi rotti, violenze domestiche., cose che non c'entrano un benemerito nulla con DARE UNA PIZZA o voler mettere in atto azioni "vendicative" come quelle  descritte in questo thread...


----------



## ranatan (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no, la vediamo nella stessa maniera, se si parla di massacri, pronti soccorsi, nasi rotti, violenze domestiche., cose che non c'entrano un benemerito nulla con DARE UNA PIZZA o voler mettere in atto azioni "vendicative" come quelle descritte in questo thread...


Allora per concludere, coerenza per coerenza, sono in completo disaccordo anche con il dare una semplice pizza, anche piccola piccola!
Così ho completato il mio pensiero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ti considero una persona veramente intelligente. Lo dico davvero e senza voler fare falsi complimenti.
> Un in bocca al lupo sincero per un ottimo 2009!








 Grazie!
Auguri anche a te 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e spazziamo via tutto il male


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Allora per concludere, coerenza con coerenza, sono in completo disaccordo anche con il dare una semplice pizza!
> Così ho completato il mio pensiero.


oooooh! e io sono d'accordo con te che puoi dirlo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....non posso permetterti (te come chiunque altro, non è una cosa personale ovviamente) di mettermi sullo stesso piano di coloro che fanno o meglio "assolvono" le azioni che hai descritto (vedi sopra)
tutto è bene ciò che finisce bene!


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> oooooh! e io sono d'accordo con te che puoi dirlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 e l'ultimo chiuda la porta (la victoire di magritte )


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> e l'ultimo chiuda la porta (la victoire di magritte )








































te l'ho mai detto che sei uno spasso? (e 2 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> te l'ho mai detto che sei uno spasso? (*e 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meglius abbundare quam deficere.



magritte sta andando alla grande; anche alce lo sta usando
anzi no...sembrava l'impero delle luci ma così non è.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> e l'ultimo chiuda la porta (la victoire di magritte )


bellissimo questo quadro!!!
non l'avevo mai visto
Grazie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Io ho avuto questo (in poster ...ovviamente) in casa per anni






L'ho buttato recentemente...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  indovinate perché...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho avuto questo (in poster ...ovviamente) in casa per anni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bello ma inquietante....

scommetto che lo aveva preso il tuo ex


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Resto in attesa...







http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=lpXH7GiSaxs


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Resto in attesa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























che minchionaus.........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bello ma inquietante....
> 
> scommetto che lo aveva preso il tuo ex


 L'avevamo insieme ...come illustrazione della nostra storia.
E' precipitato.


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

io per parecchio tempo ho voluto in casa appeso al muro niente altro che una riproduzione de" Le muse inquietanti" di De Chirico e la mia ex lo odiava...avrebbe dovuto destarmi dei dubbi sul rapporto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io per parecchio tempo ho voluto in casa appeso al muro niente altro che una riproduzione de" Le muse inquietanti" di De Chirico e la mia ex lo odiava...avrebbe dovuto destarmi dei dubbi sul rapporto?








 Lo sai tu...


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo sai tu...


se me lo confermi...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'avevamo insieme ...come illustrazione della nostra storia.
> E' precipitato.


allora è più ottimistico quello che ha postato minerva!!
la porta rimane aperta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> se me lo confermi...


Io sono convinta che ogni cosa che ci piace abbia un signicato di cui non sempre siamo però consapevoli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora è più ottimistico quello che ha postato minerva!!
> la porta rimane aperta


Avevo anche una cosa simile come tenda.
Tutte cose un po' "imposte" da me.
Ora ho al posto de "il castello in aria" una riproduzione di una finestra sul mare con tende uguale alle mie (dalle mie finestre si vedeno la Grigna e il Resegone).


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sono convinta che ogni cosa che ci piace abbia un signicato di cui non sempre siamo però consapevoli.


su questo concordo..infatti non ho la più pallida idea del perchè mi piaccia così tanto...


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora è più ottimistico quello che ha postato minerva!!
> la porta rimane aperta


o si sta per chiudere...bottegaia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> su questo concordo..infatti non ho la più pallida idea del perchè mi piaccia così tanto...


 Se dici cosa ti piace ..trovi la risposta alla domanda che non sai di farti.

Quel quadro rappresenta una stabilità e una pace nell'"inquietante" incomprensibilità delle relazioni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> su questo concordo..infatti non ho la più pallida idea del perchè mi piaccia così tanto...


Se riesci a esprimere le sensazioni che ti dà trovi la risposta che ti sei dato a domande che non sai di porti.


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho avuto questo (in poster ...ovviamente) in casa per anni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 è il castello dei pirenei anche se in questa versione i colori sono un pochino sfalsati.


quanto ti ha portato via.ma quanto ha perso anche lui


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> o si sta per chiudere...bottegaia...


preferisco la mia versione, pescivendolo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> è il castello dei pirenei anche se in questa versione i colori sono un pochino sfalsati.
> 
> 
> quanto ti ha portato via.ma quanto ha perso anche lui


 Lui ha buttato via una vita buona e per me non è poco.


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se riesci a esprimere le sensazioni che ti dà trovi la risposta che ti sei dato a domande che non sai di porti.


la verità? la prima volta che l'ho visto dal vivo (cioè quando ho avuto la riproduzione) mi ha come "risucchiato", non saprei come meglio dirlo....una sensazione piacevole però, ovviamente...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lui ha buttato via una vita buona e per me non è poco.


ma vi rivedete ogni tanto? cosa provi ora a parte la rabbia?
(se sono indiscreta mandami a cagare...)


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> preferisco la mia versione, pescivendolo


ma pensa anche alla mia, sbattimaionese...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> la verità? la prima volta che l'ho visto dal vivo (cioè quando ho avuto la riproduzione) mi ha come "risucchiato", non saprei come meglio dirlo....una sensazione piacevole però, ovviamente...


E' un quadro, per me, che dà una forte sensazione di equilibrio.
Come molti di Piero della Francesca.


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lui ha buttato via una vita buona e per me non è poco.


per chiunque, forse, non sarebbe poco...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma pensa anche alla mia, sbattimaionese...



la mia è positiva, asciugapiatti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma vi rivedete ogni tanto? cosa provi ora a parte la rabbia?
> (se sono indiscreta mandami a cagare...)


 Non lo vedo dalla firma della separazione.
Una volta intravisto.
Rabbia e disgusto.


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' un quadro, per me, che dà una forte sensazione di equilibrio.
> Come molti di Piero della Francesca.


quindi potreebbe essere che io sia equilibrato e che quindi mi ci rispecchi o che non lo sia e che la cerchi?
azzarole che domande!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo vedo dalla firma della separazione.
> Una volta intravisto.
> Rabbia e disgusto.


il mio ex marito quando siamo andati in tribunale per la separazione mi ha dato del lei e mi ha detto:

arrivederci. spero di non rivederla mai  più 

	
	
		
		
	


	













arrivederci a mai più??


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la mia è positiva, asciugapiatti


anche la mia lo POTREBBE essere, lustrabottoni....


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il mio ex marito quando siamo andati in tribunale per la separazione mi ha dato del lei e mi ha detto:
> 
> arrivederci. spero di non rivederla mai  più
> 
> ...


era confuso per la felicità...comprendilo...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> era confuso per la felicità...comprendilo...



può essere....sta di fatto che l'incazzato era lui non certo io


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> può essere....sta di fatto che l'incazzato era lui non certo io


ma lo sarà stato per la parcella dell'avvocato...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il mio ex marito quando siamo andati in tribunale per la separazione mi ha dato del lei e mi ha detto:
> 
> arrivederci. spero di non rivederla mai più
> 
> ...


 La giudice ci ha chiesto se c'erano possibilità di riconciliazione. Io ho risposto "Ci mancherebbe!" Lei ha detto "Sa se ne vedono di tutti i colori" e io "Non lo dica a me...è ben per questo che sono qui"
Lui si è messo a ridere...mi trova spiritosa...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma lo sarà stato per la parcella dell'avvocato...


bhò! so solo che io avevo ottenuto quel che volevo e del resto me ne stracatafottevo


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2008)

scusate ...oggi mi scappa de gregori

*e cancello il tuo nome
dalla mia facciata
e confondo i miei alibi e
le tue ragioni
i miei alibi e le tue ragioni
*chi mi ha fatto le carte
mi ha chiamato vincente
ma uno zingaro e' un trucco
e' un futuro invadente
fossi stato un po' piu' giovane
l'avrei distrutto con la fantasia
l'avrei stracciato
con la fantasia
*ora le tue labbra puoi spedirle
a un indirizzo nuovo
e la mia faccia sovrapporla
a quella di chissa' chi altro
ho ancora i tuoi 4 assi
bada bene di un colore solo
li puoi nascondere o giocare come vuoi
o farli rimanere
buoni amici come noi
*

*





*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate ...oggi mi scappa de gregori
> 
> *e cancello il tuo nome*
> *dalla mia facciata*
> ...








 Mi ha fatto il filo con "Buonanotte fiorellino" ...e cantavamo insieme "Rimmel" e io avrei voluto "La donna cannone" al matrimonio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ora preferisco Miraggi


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhò! so solo che io avevo ottenuto quel che volevo e del resto me ne stracatafottevo


Brava, arricciatende...


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

visto che in questo thread si parla anche di vendette..forse l'ho già scritto..non ricordo..
il giorno dell'omologa della separazione io ed ella siamo andati in tribunale e per farla breve ci occorrevano dei fogli protocollo e c'era una fila della miseria di gente davanti a noi ...considerato che una delle cose più odiate dalla mia ex è stare/fare la fila e che ci siamo separati senza l'ausilo dell'avvocato (e quindi lui/lei non avrebbe potuto fare la fila al posto nostro), lk'ho lasciata in fila e sono sceso a comprare i suddetti fogli e me la sono presa comoda tornando dopo un tempo infinito e dopo aver fatto per bene colazione e un giretto nei pressi del tribunale (lei mi aveva detto che non aveva nemmeno preso il caffè quella mattina 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )  ....che soddisfazione tornare e vederla fumare dalle orecchie!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> visto che in questo thread si parla anche di vendette..forse l'ho già scritto..non ricordo..
> il giorno dell'omologa della separazione io ed ella siamo andati in tribunale e per farla breve ci occorrevano dei fogli protocollo e c'era una fila della miseria di gente davanti a noi ...considerato che una delle cose più odiate dalla mia ex è stare/fare la fila e che ci siamo separati senza l'ausilo dell'avvocato (e quindi lui/lei non avrebbe potuto fare la fila al posto nostro), lk'ho lasciata in fila e sono sceso a comprare i suddetti fogli e me la sono presa comoda tornando dopo un tempo infinito e dopo aver fatto per bene colazione e un giretto nei pressi del tribunale (lei mi aveva detto che non aveva nemmeno preso il caffè quella mattina
> 
> 
> ...


 Vendettina... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io devo attrezzarmi...


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vendettina...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me era venuto in mente di dirle che avevo fatto degli esami e che avevano riscontrato avessi lo scolo...ormai non puoi più farlo...troppo tempo passato...


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi auguro di avere vendetta, ma non attuo nulla per ottenerla perché non credo nella sua efficacia (*come Air che non è convinto, altrimenti la mail, l'avrebbe già mandata*) e vedere fallire una vendetta è un boomerang.
> Poi cosa ognuno trva adeguato è personale.
> Ricordo la fine de "La stangata" in cui i protagoniste (Redford e Newman) osservano che la vendetta riuscita non è comunque abbastanza, però ...non è stata male...


Avessi la conferma nero su bianco che non sarebbe il mio un modo punibile dalla legge l'avrei già recapitata. Ecco l'unica cosa che mi ha bloccato.
Air


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Avessi la conferma nero su bianco che non sarebbe il mio un modo punibile dalla legge l'avrei già recapitata. Ecco l'unica cosa che mi ha bloccato.
> Air


fai quel che vuoi e anche se non sono un avvocato, non mi pare che dire la verità sia reato...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> a me era venuto in mente di dirle che avevo fatto degli esami e che avevano riscontrato avessi lo scolo...ormai non puoi più farlo...troppo tempo passato...


Capirai avrei potuto prenderlo solo da lui...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Avessi la conferma nero su bianco che non sarebbe il mio un modo punibile dalla legge l'avrei già recapitata. Ecco l'unica cosa che mi ha bloccato.
> Air


A me sembra che, nel tuo caso, ti metteresti in una posizione che ti farebbe sentire peggio.
Qualunque coppia a una comunicazione del genere reagisce compattandosi e attribuendo al terzo il ruolo di Glen Close della situazione (hai visto vero "Attrazione fatale"?) ossia di chi pretende di avere un ruolo che non ha, come la cameriera che voglia dare consigli sugli investimenti al finanziere.


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capirai avrei potuto prenderlo solo da lui...


ma lui che ne sa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma lui che ne sa?


Lo sa.


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra che, nel tuo caso, ti metteresti in una posizione che ti farebbe sentire peggio.
> Qualunque coppia a una comunicazione del genere reagisce compattandosi e attribuendo al terzo il ruolo di Glen Close della situazione (hai visto vero "Attrazione fatale"?) ossia di chi pretende di avere un ruolo che non ha, come la cameriera che voglia dare consigli sugli investimenti al finanziere.


Perdona/perdonate la mia rabbia che mi fa scrivere certe cose ma...dovessi, nella mail, descrivere casa loro...voglio vedere se sarei Glen Close...
Se venissi a sapere che mia moglie s'è fatta l'amante nella nostra casa, brucerei la casa con la (ex) moglie dentro...


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Perdona/perdonate la mia rabbia che mi fa scrivere certe cose ma...dovessi, nella mail, descrivere casa loro...voglio vedere se sarei Glen Close...
> Se venissi a sapere che mia moglie s'è fatta l'amante nella nostra casa, brucerei la casa con la (ex) moglie dentro...


 e tu perchè sei andato a casa loro?
non ti sentivi a disagio? se lei non ha un briciolo di pudore non vuol dire tu non possa porre dei limiti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Perdona/perdonate la mia rabbia che mi fa scrivere certe cose ma...dovessi, nella mail, descrivere casa loro...voglio vedere se sarei Glen Close...
> Se venissi a sapere che mia moglie s'è fatta l'amante nella nostra casa, brucerei la casa con la (ex) moglie dentro...


Tu non sei lui.
E comunque tu vuoi immaginare una reazione sconvolta, arrabbiata e decisa...e se lo fosse troppo?
Te ne assumeresti la responsabilità?
O anche solo della distruzione di una famiglia per il tuo gusto di sentirti più importante in questa storia di quel che sei stato?
Immagina se una coppia per te esemplare e di lunga durata avesse lo scheletrino nell'armadio di una brevissima e ininfluente relazione di qualche mese di uno dei due o di entrambi, credi che per quella piccola (anche se sordida) cosa avrebbero dovuto buttare a mare tutto?
Cerca di ridimensionarti.


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu non sei lui.
> E comunque tu vuoi immaginare una reazione sconvolta, arrabbiata e decisa...*e se lo fosse troppo*?
> *Te ne assumeresti la responsabilità*?
> O anche solo della distruzione di una famiglia per il tuo gusto di sentirti più importante in questa storia di quel che sei stato?
> ...


*...io son solo l'amnte: capisco che il terzo tende ad essere più incolpato del traditore, ma...modestamente ha iniziato lei a tampinarmi. Guarda che mal che vada si separeranno.*

*Forse per il fatto di vedere cosa grave anche in un semplice bacio, credo che mesi e mesi di tradimento siano gravissimi su un matrimonio di 10 anni.*
*Ed una coppia per me esemplare non ha nessun scheletro nell'armadio.*

Ha voluto tradire: ora si prenda le sue responsabilità. Ha avuto a che fare con Marco ma non sapeva chi fossi: sarei potuto essere un cretino (o furbo?) come il marito che annuisce davanti ad una confessione di tradimento come sarei potuto essere il più mafioso dei mafiosi e puntarle una rivoltella alla tempia per aver scelto lui *(chiedo scusa per il paradossale esempio della pistola...è solo un modo di dire).*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> *...io son solo l'amante: capisco che il terzo tende ad essere più incolpato del traditore, ma...modestamente ha iniziato lei a tampinarmi. Guarda che mal che vada si separeranno.*
> 
> *Forse per il fatto di vedere cosa grave anche in un semplice bacio, credo che mesi e mesi di tradimento siano gravissimi su un matrimonio di 10 anni.*
> *Ed una coppi per me esemplare non ha nessun scheletro nell'armadio.*
> ...


* In effetti ...*

*Il terzo non viene più incolpato del traditore (ma quando mai? ma dove l'hai letto?)la responsabilità di una separazione già non è piccola cosa (dato che tu mai potresti assumerti l'onere di stare con lei, non la stimi e non saresti in grado di gestire le dinamiche sue e dei componenti della sua e della tua famiglia), ma come lei non sapeva con chi aveva a che fare tu non sai che tipo sia lui o lei e un gesto violento che potrebbe essere compiuto (e che forse ti auguri perché non progetteresti vendetta se ti aspettassi indifferenza) non credo che non sarebbe poi un peso per te.*

*Air torna alla realtà.*
*Hai avuto consapevolmente una storiella con una sposata ora è finita. Punto.*
*Volta pagina!*


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> * In effetti ...*
> 
> *Il terzo non viene più incolpato del traditore (ma quando mai? ma dove l'hai letto?)la responsabilità di una separazione già non è piccola cosa (dato che tu mai potresti assumerti l'onere di stare con lei, non la stimi e non saresti in grado di gestire le dinamiche sue e dei componenti della sua e della tua famiglia), ma come lei non sapeva con chi aveva a che fare* tu non sai che tipo sia lui o lei e un gesto violento che potrebbe essere compiuto (e che forse ti auguri perché non progetteresti vendetta se ti aspettassi indifferenza) non credo che non sarebbe poi un peso per te.
> 
> ...


...parliamo terra terra...parli di suicidio, omicidio, suicidio-omicidio...cose di questo tipo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...parliamo terra terra...parli di suicidio, omicidio, suicidio-omicidio...cose di questo tipo?


 Anche.
Ma tu hai una pallida idea di cosa succede in una famiglia per una cosa del genere?
Te lo dico io: non ce l'hai e non lo puoi avere!

Se l'avessi non lo penseresti nemmeno.

Pensa a come sei stato tu e cerca di immaginare quel che si può sentire quando su quel rapporto si è costruito una vita!!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=xEkPgmXTXEw


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche.
> Ma tu hai una pallida idea di cosa succede in una famiglia per una cosa del genere?
> Te lo dico io: non ce l'hai e non lo puoi avere!
> 
> ...


...dimentichi una cosa: lei ha confessato il tradimento...non è successo nulla.
Ora ti chiederai: 'Bene, se lo ha confessato e non è successo nulla, perchè vuoi a lui scrivere?'
Perchè la rabbia mi rende figlio di pu...na!
Perchè, in un certo senso, mi sento preso per il c..o!
Perchè lei m'ha scritto cose che non avrebbe dovuto!
Perchè lei sta giocando coi miei sentimenti!
*Perchè lei, mentre scrivo questa caxxo di risposta alla tua mi ha inviato un sms con scritto: 'Come stai?'*
Questa la paga quant'è vero che mi chiamo Marco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...dimentichi una cosa: lei ha confessato il tradimento...non è successo nulla.
> Ora ti chiederai: 'Bene, se lo ha confessato e non è successo nulla, perchè vuoi a lui scrivere?'
> Perchè la rabbia mi rende figlio di pu...na!
> Perchè, in un certo senso, mi sento preso per il c..o!
> ...


Puoi ricontattare il tuo terapista?


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Puoi ricontattare il tuo terapista?


Si, è nel paese qui accanto. Ma sinceramente...mi ha aiutato ma anche deluso...non m'aspettavo di sentirmi dire, ai tempi: 'Sig. X, stava con una tr.ia: meglio che vi siate lasciati.' ma neanche...quasi quasi difendere chi mi ha tradito...
Airforever


----------



## Verena67 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> *Ed una coppia per me esemplare non ha nessun scheletro nell'armadio.*


Si, nel mondo dei Puffi!!!

Non mi stupisce poi che siano sempre i SINGLE a tranciare questi giudizi...!


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Si, nel mondo dei Puffi!!!
> 
> Non mi stupisce poi che siano sempre i SINGLE a tranciare questi giudizi...!


Saranno poche, pochissime, ma esistono. Fidati.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Dicembre 2008)

si una su un milione.

E se anche fosse. Ci si conosce davvero, come coppia, fino in fondo, se non si è in parte deragliato?

Ho i miei dubbi. La paura di deviare non rende più onesti, eh.


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si una su un milione.
> 
> E se anche fosse. Ci si conosce davvero, come coppia, fino in fondo, se non si è in parte deragliato?
> 
> Ho i miei dubbi. La paura di deviare non rende più onesti, eh.


Ma anche deviando/deragliando non si è onesti...


----------



## Verena67 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Air, con te mi arrendo.

A parole sei un moralista. Poi ti lasci sbatacchiare sul tappeto dell'etica (in primis verso te stesso!) come un bambino da un lottatore di sumo!


----------



## Old Chicchi (31 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Saranno poche, pochissime, ma esistono. Fidati.


Air, per il nuovo anno ti auguro di tutto cuore di credere nei tuoi sogni, con ottimismo e  fiducia nella vita. Se per te queste coppie esistono, immagina di far parte di questa ristretta cerchia, pensa "io ce la faccio" e credici! 
Lasciati alle spalle le tue contraddizioni, la tua rabbia, tutto ciò che ti fa vivere male e riparti, perché tu puoi! 
*Credi* fortemente soltanto in te stesso e liberati di tutto il resto, ok? Auguri!


----------



## Minerva (31 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ma anche deviando/deragliando non si è onesti...


 vivendo succede anche di sbagliare e da questo spesso s'impara. ma se ci si limita a sognare _la coppia perfetta_ mettendo poi nella pratica le proprie energie al servizio dell'ambiguità è ben difficile arrivare a qualcosa che gli assomigli almeno lontanamente.


----------



## Old Airforever (31 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> vivendo succede anche di sbagliare e da questo spesso s'impara. ma se ci si limita a sognare _la coppia perfetta_ mettendo poi nella pratica le proprie energie al servizio dell'ambiguità è ben difficile arrivare a qualcosa che gli assomigli almeno lontanamente.


Verena e Minerva, penso che dopo aver commesso 'lo sbaglio' del tradimento non si possa più star bene con la propria coscienza, a meno che esista l'insensibilità...che, rendendo appunto insensibili, rende il traditore privo di memoria per ciò che ha fatto e continua con il tradito la propria vita come se nulla fosse.
Come avrò io, a vita, il senso di colpa per aver contribuito al tradimento...e le pene d'inferno che sto passando sono già il primo e miglior castigo.
Airforever


----------



## Old Airforever (31 Dicembre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Air, per il nuovo anno ti auguro di tutto cuore di credere nei tuoi sogni, con ottimismo e fiducia nella vita. Se per te queste coppie esistono, immagina di far parte di questa ristretta cerchia, pensa "io ce la faccio" e credici!
> Lasciati alle spalle le tue contraddizioni, la tua rabbia, tutto ciò che ti fa vivere male e riparti, perché tu puoi!
> *Credi* fortemente soltanto in te stesso e liberati di tutto il resto, ok? Auguri!


Ti ringrazio per le belle parole, ma per credere e diventare fiducioso in me e di me stesso ho davvero bisogno di qualche fatto positivo.
Auguri a te!
Air


----------



## tatitati (31 Dicembre 2008)

leggi il libro


----------



## Verena67 (31 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Verena e Minerva, penso che dopo aver commesso 'lo sbaglio' del tradimento non si possa più star bene con la propria coscienza, a meno che esista l'insensibilità...che, rendendo appunto insensibili, rende il traditore privo di memoria per ciò che ha fatto e continua con il tradito la propria vita come se nulla fosse.
> Come avrò io, a vita, il senso di colpa per aver contribuito al tradimento...e le pene d'inferno che sto passando sono già il primo e miglior castigo.
> Airforever




Mi sembri fuori strada ma di parecchio.

I matrimoni sono cose molto piu' complesse di come i single tendono a descriverli: quando uno dei due "devia", tutti e due DEVIANO! E tutti e due devono tornare in carreggiata!

Vedi perché riprendo Amarax quando addossa il tradimento solo al marito (e all'amante di lui): lei è responsabile quanto loro. La responsabilità (lo insegnava già Peter Parker) è l'altra faccia del potere: se io ho responsabilità, nel rapporto di coppia, ho anche il POTERE (per esempio quello di buttare fuori di casa il traditore!).

Amarax (e molti come lei) abdicano alla responsabilità non assumendo il potere ...e si scavano la fossa.

Quando un traditore "torna" non può farlo come se nulla fosse. I matrimoni hanno equilibri sottili, che dal di fuori è difficile decifrare.

Le pene che hai tu non hanno NULLA a che fare con il tradimento cui hai contributo: sono solo ferite narcisistiche.


----------



## Old Airforever (31 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi sembri fuori strada ma di parecchio.
> 
> I matrimoni sono cose molto piu' complesse di come i single tendono a descriverli: quando uno dei due "devia", tutti e due DEVIANO! E tutti e due devono tornare in carreggiata!
> 
> ...


Vere, in questi giorni sto postando con la rabbia che scorre nelle vene e ammetto d'esagerare. Non è una scusante ma cerca/cercate di capirmi.
Voglio solo puntualizzare una cosa, molto importante, ovvero la cosa che non mi fa capire i traditori. Conosco personalmente persone sposate, con figli piccoli che si sono separate invece che tradirsi: da qui nasce l'incredulità di chi dice che non si separe per i figli, per questo, per quello e via discorrendo.
Credo fermamente che se nella mente d'ognuno di noi compare la figura di una persona esterna alla coppia, non sono i problemi che fanno capitare questa cosa ma l'inizio di un disinteresse che proviamo per il partner. Giustamente, come dici tu, la colpa è di entrambi, ma se io sto con una persona che mi porta a pensare ad altra, perchè devo rimanere?
Io non parlo di nessuno dei traditori qui presenti: mi limito a parlare della mia esperienza. Non sono fatti miei e me ne sono reso conto. Ma...mi piacerebbe tanto sapere con che occhi guarda marito e figli la donna che ho frequentato, dopo aver tradito per mesi e mesi. Certo, se ha tradito è perchè di sensibilità ne ha poca: una persona sensibile non tradisce. Ma mettiamo caso che tradisca...bisogna avere una gran faccia di me.da a reincasare nel mentre ma anche reincasare a tradimento concluso.
Io che sono davvero sensibile, dovessi tradire non riuscirei manco a ritornare a casa dopo un tradimento d'un ora. Immaginiamoci dopo mesi e mesi...
Marco


----------



## Verena67 (31 Dicembre 2008)

Io ti scuso e ti capisco, ma tu fai zero sforzi di metterti nei panni altrui.

Si, anche della donna che comunque hai frequentato!

Un po' di umiltà, Marco!

Chi sei tu per dire chi ha o non ha sensibilità?!?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io ti scuso e ti capisco, ma tu fai zero sforzi di metterti nei panni altrui.
> 
> Si, anche della donna che comunque hai frequentato!
> 
> ...


Soprattuto detto di chi dici che ti prenderesti con figli a carico...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io ti scuso e ti capisco, ma tu fai zero sforzi di metterti nei panni altrui.
> 
> Si, anche della donna che comunque hai frequentato!
> 
> ...


Straquoto


----------



## Verena67 (1 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Straquoto


io ti STRAMO e basta


----------

